# Update to the SAPO strike (Important Warning)



## WHeunis (16/10/14)

*IF ITS NOT BEING DELIVERED TO YOUR FRONT DOOR, THEN ITS BEING HANDLED BY SAPO!*

Hey guys.

Rather important for all of you to know that as of today, SAPO is not only a risky option, or last option for vapemails - but in fact, an utter MUST AVOID scenario.

As it turns out, the situation is MUCH worse than we anticipated.
SAPO is quite literally on the doors of insolvency, with it's hands open in front of the treasury department's doors for a bailout.

Insider source tells me that talks of dissolving and privatizing the postal service might be on the cards, but that the gap might be as long as five to ten years in the interrim.


Whatever, long story short:

*DO NOT USE SAPO FOR ANYTHING UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Nooby (16/10/14)

Too late...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis (16/10/14)

Nooby said:


> Too late...



Best you can hope for is that somehow you get lucky enough for you mail to push through the limited functioning that some of the branches are still operating at.
But literally, if treasury doesn't give the handout, we might be looking at a full-on shutdown altogether...

I don't like fearmongering... but I was just about to trigger a rather hefty Vaporshark order when I got wind of all this... would've been a hecticly expensive mistake and would hate to see that happen to someone else as well...

I can't even begin to imagine the impact that this is going to have on our local retailers/sellers/etc...


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (16/10/14)

I have to say i was shocked yesterday when i passed our post office in Elgin mall.
It was absolutely trashed. windows broken, everything inside was thrown around and it looks like they even started a fire.
I was scared just looking at it.
My applications for work outside of SA are back on the sites.
Sh*t just got real...........

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## KimH (16/10/14)

Capemail is still functioning - security seems a bit tighter though. They scan your ID on entry and exit now


----------



## Lee_T (16/10/14)

woah. craziness.



Lee


----------



## Necropolis (16/10/14)

I can't imagine anyone taking this sort of post seriously without coming from a reputable news source or person. 

In this thread smack of the sort of headline one would read in the daily sun.


----------



## CraftyZA (16/10/14)

I've got an HD video cam and 1 watt FM transmitter from china in the post. landed at customs beginning of june. now stuck in pretoria hub for more than a month already.
I've already prepared my self to let those items go. I doubt I will ever see it. 
It has been reported that there are 1 million items stuck between the hubs. Do you think those items are neatly packed on shelves? not a chance!
Now we are risking damage, or thieves amongst angry protesters. Vandalism... 
In my opinion, what ever you have in the postal system... forget about it. See it as a bonus if you do get it.

I think the government will bail them out, but all trust is broken. I will never use SAPO for anything. My e-tolls can gladly go via post. I dont mind. anything else... no ways!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Mklops (16/10/14)

I was just discussing this point at lunchtime with a few of my collegues and we came to the same conclussion. If the treasury do not bail them out then it is most definately going to happen.

News this morning says it has digressed to the point that they cannot pay salaries at the end of the month.. (Not that it should be a problem seen as no one is blady working)


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

SAPO is still operating, they've just change operation from delivering parcels to storing parcels

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## WHeunis (16/10/14)

Necropolis said:


> I can't imagine anyone taking this sort of post seriously without coming from a reputable news source or person.
> 
> In this thread smack of the sort of headline one would read in the daily sun.



And yet, a mere 12 seconds of your own time on google would have told you more than enough from multiple "reputable news sources" (pick whichever you consider reputable to your own world views) - considerably less time, I imagine, than it took you to post that reply...

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Mklops (16/10/14)

Does anyone know the real impact this is going to have on the retailers and further stock coming into the country?

I dont know if they would be paying for UPS shipping to get products in as this would be heavily expensive, not?


----------



## CraftyZA (16/10/14)

intl couries are very expensive. anything from R1000 to R3000 or more per shipment.
The most I've paid via post is in the region of R300. Big difference!


----------



## Derick (16/10/14)

We ordered some spools quite a while back, and because it is not a critical item ( I wanted to try out some chinese ones for cheaper and they looked a bit better) we decided to go with the free-shipping option

Parcel has been sitting at gauteng hub since the 15th of August - I somehow doubt we are going to get it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis (16/10/14)

Even at the best of times I avoid using SAPO - had plenty of packages coming in from overseas that have gone missing. 

It sucks paying for the more expensive shipping options - but at least you know that you package will arrive. 

I highly doubt that the government will let SAPO fold.


----------



## Riaz (16/10/14)

this country is going to the dogs, oh wait, edit, this country has gone to the dogs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (16/10/14)

heres a noob question, if you order something from over the sea, and it comes with USPS, does that also have to go via SAPO to get to you?


----------



## Necropolis (16/10/14)

Riaz said:


> heres a noob question, if you order something from over the sea, and it comes with USPS, does that also have to go via SAPO to get to you?



Yeah it does - unfortunately.


----------



## Yiannaki (16/10/14)

What are the chances of the post office in bedford centre letting me go in and look in my parcel is in the back?


----------



## Riaz (16/10/14)

Necropolis said:


> Yeah it does - unfortunately.


DAMMIT


----------



## Derick (16/10/14)

Riaz said:


> heres a noob question, if you order something from over the sea, and it comes with USPS, does that also have to go via SAPO to get to you?


Yeah we sat with the same problem - TFA uses USPS, but Melinda convinced them to use FEDEX - more expensive, but delivered to our door at least

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mklops (16/10/14)

So for those that are less informed like myself, which option is the best when ordering internationally and how much input will it have from unreliable sources like the SAPO?

For example, I almost pulled the trigger directly with Reosmod the other day with the $48 shipping option but I wondered about customs and if they are on the same vibe as the post office these days, wasn't sure if I would get it or if it would incurr a major delay or not.


----------



## WHeunis (16/10/14)

Mklops said:


> So for those that are less informed like myself, which option is the best when ordering internationally and how much input will it have from unreliable sources like the SAPO?
> 
> For example, I almost pulled the trigger directly with Reosmod the other day with the $48 shipping option but I wondered about customs and if they are on the same vibe as the post office these days, wasn't sure if I would get it or if it would incurr a major delay or not.



That would be via SAPO.
If it isn't being couriered to your door, then its being done by SAPO.

ANYTHING regarding a postbox or over-the-counter parcel, is SAPO.

FedEx, UPS, etc = courier, OK to use.
FOr something like a Reo to be couriered to you will cost around $120-$200 or upwards, depending on the size, weight, priority, and individual courier rates.

Prime example.
Vaporshark: $190
Courier Fee via UPS: $137
Mail via USPS/SAPO: $26

You can bet your skinnies you will not get anything couriered internationally for less than $100.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

Mklops said:


> So for those that are less informed like myself, which option is the best when ordering internationally and how much input will it have from unreliable sources like the SAPO?
> 
> For example, I almost pulled the trigger directly with Reosmod the other day with the $48 shipping option but I wondered about customs and if they are on the same vibe as the post office these days, wasn't sure if I would get it or if it would incurr a major delay or not.



Any imports, rather pay extra and insist on couriers service, i.e FEDEX, UPS, TNT etc. As sson as you make use of any overseas postal delivery service like USPS (USA) or Royal Mail (UK) etc. and even EMS, it goes straight to SAPO's clearing dept and then you're fooked.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis (16/10/14)

Riaz said:


> heres a noob question, if you order something from over the sea, and it comes with USPS, does that also have to go via SAPO to get to you?



I consider it a very un-noobish question.
So much so, I added it to the top of my OP just to make sure it's clarified.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CraftyZA (16/10/14)

Necropolis said:


> Yeah it does - unfortunately.


Only the customs portion. Customs forms part of, or has a division within Sapo.
From customs the courier would take it further, and if they dint have a local representative, it is handed to a 3rd party courier on outsource deal.

Now i think customs still operate. I've been speaking to a supervisor there while the rest was on strike.


----------



## WHeunis (16/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Only the customs portion. Customs forms part of, or has a division within Sapo.
> From customs the courier would take it further, and if they dint have a local representative, it is handed to a 3rd party courier on outsource deal.
> 
> Now i think customs still operate. I've been speaking to a supervisor there while the rest was on strike.



Naw, hes right.
USPS (US Postal Service) would hand the package over to SAPO after customs clearance.
The only way to be safe = to your front door.


----------



## Necropolis (16/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Only the customs portion. Customs forms part of, or has a division within Sapo.
> From customs the courier would take it further, and if they dint have a local representative, it is handed to a 3rd party courier on outsource deal.
> 
> Now i think customs still operate. I've been speaking to a supervisor there while the rest was on strike.



Yeah - customs is run by SARS not SAPO.


----------



## RoSsIkId (16/10/14)

Zuma took up vaping.

All vape gear that been coming in been put one side and is now going to the underground fire bunker at Nkandla. Reports have come in that big vape clouds been coming out the bio hazard filtration chimney.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KieranD (16/10/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Zuma took up vaping.
> 
> All vape gear that been coming in been put one side and is now going to the underground fire bunker at Nkandla. Reports have come in that big vape clouds been coming out the bio hazard filtration chimney.



This means he has kicked his stinky habit... Which means the money we spent on his fire pool are now a waste

Oh sorry... the stinky habit I was referring to was the amount of SH!T that oke talks and wants us to believe... Unfortunately we have not been relieved of this yet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (16/10/14)

I have an aerotank stuck at customs since the 11/9. Thought it was a SAPO issue. 
Now I don't know anymore.


----------



## VapeSnow (16/10/14)

I bought 11k stuff from eBay and Hong Kong. I have no idea where the stuff is. Bought it on 08/09.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I bought 11k stuff from eBay and Hong Kong. I have no idea where the stuff is. Bought it on 08/09.


Geez dude! 11k?


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (16/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I bought 11k stuff from eBay and Hong Kong. I have no idea where the stuff is. Bought it on 08/09.


Damn, that's some serious cash!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mklops (16/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I bought 11k stuff from eBay and Hong Kong. I have no idea where the stuff is. Bought it on 08/09.


 
It's probably in Hong Gone now...

Sorry but I had too...Bazinga

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (16/10/14)

Jip if i had a idea about the strike i would have never spend that type of cash. Shit happens. I don't think ill ever see the stuff.


----------



## Paulie (16/10/14)

i dont want to even mention how much $ of mine is sitting in customs/jimc

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nooby (16/10/14)

Damn guys, have some faith in SAPO 






Don't shoot me... lol


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (16/10/14)

Hahaha @Noddy. How much faith do you have? How much you willing to spend that you know the strike is on?


----------



## Nooby (16/10/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Hahaha @Noddy. How much faith do you have? How much you willing to spend that you know the strike is on?



Absolutely JACK!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (16/10/14)

I've got in the region of 40k worth of stuff sitting at SAPO  majority left USA about 6 weeks ago and was never received this side. I can't track them as they never received the local tracking number. Never again... Courier from here on out. 

I don't see SAPO folding however, government has a looooong history of bailing out parastatals. SAA, SABC, Sentech... Most of which were put in the situations (including SAPO) from unexplained irregular expenditure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (16/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> I've got in the region of 40k worth of stuff sitting at SAPO  majority left USA about 6 weeks ago and was never received this side. I can't track them as they never received the local tracking number. Never again... Courier from here on out.
> 
> I don't see SAPO folding however, government has a looooong history of bailing out parastatals. SAA, SABC, Sentech... Most of which were put in the situations (including SAPO) from unexplained irregular expenditure.



Wow, must be 1 of the biggest expense we have on this forum awaiting parcels form SAPO. I don't know whether to say sorry bro, or to not give up hope..


----------



## rogue zombie (16/10/14)

They'll have to bail them out. I mean it makes the government look like useless chops if the SA po folds under their reign.

I'm going to have the most steeped bottles of Snake Oil ever... If it's not lost.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/14)

Wow some movement finally! I have had a Woodvil stuck in NY since the 16th September! Then all of a sardine it moved today and is now in SA!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ShaneW (16/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow some movement finally! I have had a Woodvil stuck in NY since the 16th September! Then all of a sardine it moved today and is now in SA!



How are tracking it Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> How are tracking it Rob?



https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=EC812500155US

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (16/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=EC812500155US



OK thanks, same as im using. No movement on mine though (since 8th sept) 

Glad yours is showing signs of life, hopefully this is a good sign.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> OK thanks, same as im using. No movement on mine though (since 8th sept)
> 
> Glad yours is showing signs of life, hopefully this is a good sign.



Let's hope so... I have 5 REO Woodvils in bound!  And a crap load of Cyclones and Cyclops's from the UK!

The stuff from the Philippines is coming via DHL and they left 15:33 on the 15th October and they arrived in JHB this afternoon at 17:00!!!! Now that is FAST real FAST!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (16/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Let's hope so... I have 5 REO Woodvils in bound!  And a crap load of Cyclones and Cyclops's from the UK!
> 
> The stuff from the Philippines is coming via DHL and they left 15:33 on the 15th October and they arrived in JHB this afternoon at 17:00!!!! Now that is FAST real FAST!



Sheez you really have a wood fetish  hope they all arrive safe and sound! 

DHL for the win!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (16/10/14)

Mklops said:


> Does anyone know the real impact this is going to have on the retailers and further stock coming into the country?
> 
> I dont know if they would be paying for UPS shipping to get products in as this would be heavily expensive, not?




It's most certainly going to effect the ones that do use shipping options handled by SAPO once it lands.
Thank my lucky stars I stopped using SAPO about two months before the strike happened and switched to reputable couriers.
There's just no way anyone can risk shipments of considerable value handled by SAPO.

Any up and coming vendor (just as I did) would like to go with USPS and SAPO as it shaves a few bucks off the retail price here in SA. Some of them (as I did too when I started out) would even consider smuggling tactics to skip on paying duties and taxes. This unfortunately is not the way forward and with the new things being implemented at customs next year we can make life very difficult for not only ourselves, but damage the reputation of ecigs in SA to a point where they prohibit us from bringing it in to the country at all.... and for what? All in the name of coming in R10 cheaper than a competitor.

Vendors undercutting make it slightly harder for the ones who operate legitimately. It's a small percentage.... but the real damage is not in profits. It's the impression that it leaves behind once the "smuggling" stamp gets put onto nic imports... I'm convinced that if we continue on this "customs friendly" (what the hell does customs friendly mean anyway? It's called smuggling) path, that we're going to create some real issues for ourselves.

This is a topic I've started feeling very strongly about over the last few months and your question posed the perfect opportunity to rant on it for a bit, even if it's not entirely related. It's a thought I wanted to put out there for the guys to consider. Vaping in South Africa needs to stay, even more so once regulations are in place, when 80% of vendors will vanish in a heartbeat. Question is, are we all REALLY doing our part to ensure that it does? Do you really care about your products and the vendors who supply them to you as much as you do about your profit margins? I can tell you now that if US customs caught a company under declaring exports... do you have any idea what kind of penalty they will face?

If a news headline was ever to read: NICOTINE IMPORTS STOPPED DUE TO SO AND SO BEING CAUGHT SMUGGLING... so and so better find a very good place to hide... forever

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ShaneW (16/10/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> It's most certainly going to effect the ones that do use shipping options handled by SAPO once it lands.
> Thank my lucky stars I stopped using SAPO about two months before the strike happened and switched to reputable couriers.
> There's just no way anyone can risk shipments of considerable value handled by SAPO.
> 
> ...



You are spot on Revn!


----------



## Paulie (16/10/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> It's most certainly going to effect the ones that do use shipping options handled by SAPO once it lands.
> Thank my lucky stars I stopped using SAPO about two months before the strike happened and switched to reputable couriers.
> There's just no way anyone can risk shipments of considerable value handled by SAPO.
> 
> ...




I agree with what you have said here but unfortunately some of the usa vendors only use usps as a shipping option which sucks big time for us!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (16/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> I agree with what you have said here but unfortunately some of the usa vendors only use usps as a shipping option which sucks big time for us!!



USPS is a viable option if you're a consumer/customer... strike or no strike.

As a retailer, importing considerable amounts of liquid, you should set up an account with a courier and have a forwarding address.


----------



## Paulie (16/10/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> USPS is a viable option if you're a consumer/customer... strike or no strike.
> 
> As a retailer, importing considerable amounts of liquid, you should set up an account with a courier and have a forwarding address.



thats howits supposed to work but unfortunately it doesnt always do!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (16/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> thats howits supposed to work but unfortunately it doesnt always do!



IMO... if a supplier can't or won't facilitate this... move on.
There's many wonderful brands out there. We don't have to bend and break for one.


----------



## Paulie (16/10/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> IMO... if a supplier can't or won't facilitate this... move on.


hahaha if i showed you my list u would lol


----------



## RevnLucky7 (16/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> hahaha if i showed you my list u would lol



I'm not following... your list?


----------



## Paulie (16/10/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm not following... your list?



list of erm...no thanks move on haha


----------



## RevnLucky7 (16/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> list of erm...no thanks move on haha



Oh... got ya!
Yeah those are long... I'm sure we all have them.
Finding a good supplier that not only has a good product that's going to survive for a few years, but also present well through marketing and presentation is not easy. It's a whole package deal or nothing for me personally. Making e-juice is a cash cow done properly or not. UNFORTUNATELY, there are many guys out there who really couldn't give a shizzit about what they put out, as long as it's selling. All about the dallas.... dallas... dallas.... eh eh eh.... Let's put crap in a fancy bottle, smack a nice label on it, give it a sassy name and sell it as "premium."
They are everywhere.

Weaving your way through them is fun though and teaches you a lot about liquids.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rellik (16/10/14)

I have an order thats coming from fasttech, via their free shipping, to my home address. Would the local part be handled by SAPO or by a courier? Some of the items are still outstanding, so I have a day or so to put a hold on the shipment. Should I leave it at fasttech for the moment ?


----------



## BumbleBee (16/10/14)

Rellik said:


> I have an order thats coming from fasttech, via their free shipping, to my home address. Would the local part be handled by SAPO or by a courier? Some of the items are still outstanding, so I have a day or so to put a hold on the shipment. Should I leave it at fasttech for the moment ?


Unfortunately it will go to your local post office. Only the notification to collect the parcel will be delivered to your street address.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

Rellik said:


> I have an order thats coming from fasttech, via their free shipping, to my home address. Would the local part be handled by SAPO or by a courier? Some of the items are still outstanding, so I have a day or so to put a hold on the shipment. Should I leave it at fasttech for the moment ?



As far as I know all FT shipping comes through SAPO when it lands in SA. My suggestion; put a hold on them asap.


----------



## Rellik (16/10/14)

Thanks @johan and @BumbleBee I will do that right NOW!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/10/14)

There is hope for the guys that have ordered from fasttech

http://support.fasttech.com/FAQ/what-happens-if-my-package-is-lost

The only problem I can see in this situation is if too many people claim their parcels are missing or lost then FT will class RSA as high risk and simply stop shipping here.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkDBN (17/10/14)

johan said:


> As far as I know all FT shipping comes through SAPO when it lands in SA. My suggestion; put a hold on them asap.



Anything coming from FT will land in SA at JIMC then get moved on by EMS. EMS is supposed to be a subsidiary of local postal services around the world to deliver international packages. Unfortunately in SA that amounts to SAPO delivery times...

The fact that we are back to where we where with Amazon a few years back (not shipping to SA due to risk) is not a good sign. 

Couriers:1
SAPO:0

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (17/10/14)

I have asked fasstech if I can change the shipping options. Looking at http://support.fasttech.com/faq/?section=Shipping option 9, what would you guys suggest I change the shipping to ?


----------



## Andre (17/10/14)

Rellik said:


> I have asked fasstech if I can change the shipping options. Looking at http://support.fasttech.com/faq/?section=Shipping option 9, what would you guys suggest I change the shipping to ?


Probably only DHL Express that does not go via our post office. Could be expensive - let us know please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (17/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=EC812500155US


Lucky bugger.... Mine still says "In Transit"


----------



## Nooby (17/10/14)

My 1 package arrived at the Woodstock Post Office. The postwomen just dropped off a card to state that the parcel is too big for them to deliver themselves. I'm really nervous.. Not sure which package it is lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (17/10/14)

One of the hubs. Could be either pretoria or jhb





At the bottom of that heap is my hd video camera ordered in may.
If it ever gets here, what is the chance of it working...


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

Nooby said:


> My 1 package arrived at the Woodstock Post Office. The postwomen just dropped off a card to state that the parcel is too big for them to deliver themselves. I'm really nervous.. Not sure which package it is lol


at least you getting something through the post office. thats something to be thankful for all on its own

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (17/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> One of the hubs. Could be either pretoria or jhb
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that makes me feel sick in my stomach!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (17/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> One of the hubs. Could be either pretoria or jhb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap. Thats scary


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

we will soon have a need to open our own vape post office. or a more catchy name...


----------



## Paulie (17/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> One of the hubs. Could be either pretoria or jhb
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@johan is not going to like this lol its his worst nightmare hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (17/10/14)

Nooby said:


> My 1 package arrived at the Woodstock Post Office. The postwomen just dropped off a card to state that the parcel is too big for them to deliver themselves. I'm really nervous.. Not sure which package it is lol


so there is hope

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

I don't care anymore than SAPO's eejits do @paulph201, I wrote it off as a bad experience, and re-ordered with courier delivery, delivering a couple of projects all at a massive loss - but I do pity the people that really need their parcels.


----------



## Necropolis (17/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> One of the hubs. Could be either pretoria or jhb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I call shenanigans on this picture...


----------



## CraftyZA (17/10/14)

Necropolis said:


> I call shenanigans on this picture...


I thought so too initially. But think about it. for 2 months there has been no outbound movement on parcels. Yet the incoming stream just gets bigger and bigger every day.. So where does it all go? Shelves can only go so far.


----------



## Necropolis (17/10/14)

I understand that - my issue is that it is just some random picture on imgur - there is no way of telling if that is actually a postal hub - or just some rubbish in some random building.


----------



## capetocuba (17/10/14)

Nooby said:


> My 1 package arrived at the Woodstock Post Office. The postwomen just dropped off a card to state that the parcel is too big for them to deliver themselves. I'm really nervous.. Not sure which package it is lol


Don't stress, when I get those it normally means just a collection and nothing to pay


----------



## Nooby (17/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Don't stress, when I get those it normally means just a collection and nothing to pay



Yeah it was just my fat daddy vapes 510 v3 connector... 1 down, 1 to go. This parcel shipped on the 13th September.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (17/10/14)

Necropolis said:


> I understand that - my issue is that it is just some random picture on imgur - there is no way of telling if that is actually a postal hub - or just some rubbish in some random building.


Are you a postal worker?
Just asking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Necropolis (17/10/14)

Nope. 

But you can't just post a random picture showing some rubbish in a room and claim that the sky is falling.


----------



## Bumblebabe (17/10/14)

This whole situation is much worse than anyone realize.
I am part of a crafting group and the loss of goods and income is huge due to this.
They have even started their own transport service at the same rate as the PO.
Unfortunately its going very slow for us on this side of JHB, but they have from JHB all the way down to the Cape covered and parcels are being delivered


----------



## Cliff (17/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow some movement finally! I have had a Woodvil stuck in NY since the 16th September! Then all of a sardine it moved today and is now in SA!


 
Woohoo! Mine just updated too!  Also on the USPS tracking site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (17/10/14)

From Facebook:

Update on industrial action at some facilities of SA Post Office 

Processing of mail items has resumed at a number of facilities of the SA Post Office affected by industrial action. These include the Witspos processing facility in Johannesburg, the Tshwane Mail facility in Pretoria, and the Germiston processing facility on the East Rand.

Although mail processing is not yet at full capacity, we are hopeful that it will be normal by next week.

Postal workers embarked on an illegal strike on 18 August, citing dissatisfaction with the speed of appointing casual postal employees to permanent positions as reason for the strike. 

Employees at Post Office outlets are not on strike, but large numbers of Post Office outlets in the Johannesburg and Tshwane areas had to be temporarily closed as a result of violence against non-striking employees. Four branches are closed in Tshwane today, but in the Johannesburg area, intimidation is more widespread and 50% of post offices are closed today. Six branches in Johannesburg are closed for repairs following damage by striking workers.


----------



## Nooby (17/10/14)

Does this affect Jhb International Mail center? Does it go from them to Cape mail hub for parcels this side of the world? Anyone know the route or steps after customs?


----------



## 6ghost9 (17/10/14)

So what is going to happen exactly if the SAPO does in fact close? What will happen with USPS and such international services? Could they come into the country and then be met by a courier?


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (17/10/14)

Waiting for about 5 international parcels. You guys game me some hope until I phoned my local PO. Thry say the last parcels they have were received on the 16th September. They still only have 3 uncollected parcels... Just 3 in the whole PO. They also got a mail stating there will be no deliveries tomorrow either.


----------



## KimH (17/10/14)

6ghost9 said:


> So what is going to happen exactly if the SAPO does in fact close? What will happen with USPS and such international services? Could they come into the country and then be met by a courier?


SAPOS is a SOC (State Owned Company) chances of it just closing it's doors are highly unlikely - if anything the Govt will bail it out.


----------



## CraftyZA (17/10/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Waiting for about 5 international parcels. You guys game me some hope until I phoned my local PO. Thry say the last parcels they have were received on the 16th September. They still only have 3 uncollected parcels... Just 3 in the whole PO. They also got a mail stating there will be no deliveries tomorrow either.


Dont expect it too soon. There are tons of mail that need to be processed. if it is not lost, they will eventually get to to. That article on facebook said processing should take about a week. I think they are optimistic, but lets see if our mail move by next friday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/10/14)

Glad some parcels are starting to move again. At least there's some light at the end of the tunnel. Hang in there everyone. Hoping you get your goodies soon


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

Program now on Classic FM (102.7) re SAPO strike


----------



## VandaL (17/10/14)

Ah Crap, I have 2 EMS packages I have been waiting for, for almost 1 month. One little First class international letter which is ninjamods drip tips.
Then the one that I'm actually really sad about was a group buy from Vapordna which amounted to something like $700 which has been sitting in a USPS sort facility, according to the tracking number since 15 September.

I hope I someday receive these but from now on I guess I gotta bite the bullet and use a courier.
Anyone know what courier Ebay Global shipping program uses to South Africa? I have an IPV V3 which shipped on Wednesday, fingers crossed SAPO is no where near that one.


----------



## kimbo (17/10/14)

johan said:


> Program now on Classic FM (102.7) re SAPO strike



What is the verdict @johan


----------



## CraftyZA (17/10/14)

I tuned in 1 minute after @johanct posted that.i only heard adds. Very curious as to what they said


----------



## Paulie (17/10/14)

from the facebook page it looks like they slowly moving all the stock out but there so much its going to take 2 weeks just to try and catch up shoo


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

kimbo said:


> What is the verdict @johan





CraftyZA said:


> I tuned in 1 minute after @johanct posted that.i only heard adds. Very curious as to what they said





paulph201 said:


> from the facebook page it looks like they slowly moving all the stock out but there so much its going to take 2 weeks just to try and catch up shoo



I only heard the last bit and can't find a podcast on their website. It was not dedicated to SAPO, basically the presenter venting in a more civil way the same frustration that we experience. The guest on the show (don't know her name) just mentioned that it seems that SAPO is very slowly returning to normal operations with fewer hot spots (violence etc) in Gauteng. Sorting and delivery of backlog post will take a few weeks. In essence nothing new, but she was much more positive about SAPO's returning to normal than I will ever be regarding SAPO.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## ConradS (17/10/14)

One of my parcels just got updated this afternoon at Tswane hub.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (19/10/14)

Just read this article on My Broadband ... not pleasant reading, these "people" fleecing yet another government dept, which is supposed to be serving the people of S.A!

http://mybroadband.co.za/news/general/112490-sa-post-office-plunges-into-chaos-report.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WHeunis (20/10/14)

http://www.cbn.co.za/component/k2/item/2339-no-work-no-pay-says-sapo

Looks like SAPO is still paying (or at least gonna try to) everyone this month, but that next month's salary role will not pay illegal strikers.

In-case you were unaware, the current SAPO strike is not a legal strike...

So, I'm thinking... they start replacing striking workers at end Nov, full staff by end of December, maybe normal operations after clearing backlogs by end January?
Who the F knows... but it sure isn't pretty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/10/14)

Was any strike ever legal? If you don't work, you don't eat, as simple as that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## capetocuba (20/10/14)

From Facebook today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

And it's working! A parcel I have been waiting for for so long from REO just arrived!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## CraftyZA (20/10/14)

well for it seems the tracking site is offline. Cannot track to see where my package is


----------



## rvdwesth (20/10/14)

I'm one of the unhappy sods whose stuff is not moving !!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Yiannaki (20/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> From Facebook today.
> 
> View attachment 13437



This brought some hope for me  Holding thumbs! Thanks for sharing this bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CraftyZA (20/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I'm one of the unhappy sods whose stuff is not moving !!


join the club. 106 days so far. encounting


----------



## rvdwesth (20/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> join the club. 106 days so far. encounting
> View attachment 13443


Mine was not even in customs yet!


----------



## rvdwesth (20/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Mine was not even in customs yet!



since 16 August


----------



## capetocuba (20/10/14)

Seems to be looking better ...
Headline : 
*End to Post Office strike may be imminent*
*http://www.fin24.com/Tech/News/End-to-Post-Office-strike-may-be-imminent-20141020*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rellik (20/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And it's working! A parcel I have been waiting for for so long from REO just arrived!



Awesome. That gives me some hope.


----------



## Rellik (20/10/14)

Andre said:


> Probably only DHL Express that does not go via our post office. Could be expensive - let us know please.


I spoke to fasttech. Because I have a device with a battery in, they replied that they won't be able to send it via DHL Express  
I guess I will have to put my faith in SAPO *cries*


----------



## Nooby (20/10/14)

Wish I could just get a damn local tracking number at least!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gonzales (20/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And it's working! A parcel I have been waiting for for so long from REO just arrived!


Woodville?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

Gonzales said:


> Woodville?



Yebo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (21/10/14)

So i see people getting there post but what i would like to know if anyone in the jhb area has gotten there? I dont see any movement on mine and i have 11 packages and im starting to think its only jhb/dbn thats getting their?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (21/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> So i see people getting there post but what i would like to know if anyone in the jhb area has gotten there? I dont see any movement on mine and i have 11 packages and im starting to think its only jhb/dbn thats getting their?



It seems that there's no real movement yet at the Johannesburg and Pretoria hubs.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (21/10/14)

johan said:


> It seems that there's no real movement yet at the Johannesburg and Pretoria hubs.



Even DBN Hub .. i have some stuff sitting there since the 9th


----------



## Nooby (21/10/14)

I finally got through to the Jhb International Mail center. The guy mentioned my parcel has not been scanned in yet at Customs. He says they are striking or were striking and have a massive back log. It will still be sometime before certain parcels will be scanned.


----------



## Mklops (21/10/14)

To my surprise, I decided to chekk my tracking number for old times sake... Turns out my package finally arrived!

I hope the same for all who have packages outstanding!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rvdwesth (21/10/14)

@Mklops happiness! ! I will just wait for mine


----------



## Yiannaki (21/10/14)

Good news: Some mail finally got delivered to the house

Bad news: No slips from the post office were in that mail  sigh!


----------



## Moist (21/10/14)

Is there any way to get an international tracking number converted online? Or is it a case that you /have/ to phone? I really don't wanna waste my time phoning...


----------



## Derick (21/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (21/10/14)

Moist said:


> Is there any way to get an international tracking number converted online? Or is it a case that you /have/ to phone? I really don't wanna waste my time phoning...



I just do the international number here http://www.parceltrack.co.za/ works the same as a local number, and they give you the local one

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ShaneW (24/10/14)

kimbo said:


> I just do the international number here http://www.parceltrack.co.za/ works the same as a local number, and they give you the local one



Does this work for incoming USPS parcels? Once they've been scanned into SA obviously

The only way I know to get local tracking number with USPS is by calling the SAPO call centre or emailing SAPO


----------



## johan (24/10/14)

Once the parcel is scanned at SA customs, you enter USPS track # at the link @kimbo provided, and local SAPO tracking # will appear.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (24/10/14)

Quite interesting, I went to Cape Mail customs dept to collect a parcel yesterday. The gent who helped me said Cape Mail has become the bulk sorting centre while the Jhb hub is not functioning. He said a couple even flew down from Jhb to Cape Town to their offices to collect some very urgent imports. He said that all mail incoming was coming to Cape Town now. Please note that this is not an official Post Office statement, merely posting what I was told.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## VapeSnow (24/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Quite interesting, I went to Cape Mail customs dept to collect a parcel yesterday. The gent who helped me said Cape Mail has become the bulk sorting centre while the Jhb hub is not functioning. He said a couple even flew down from Jhb to Cape Town to their offices to collect some very urgent imports. He said that all mail incoming was coming to Cape Town now. Please note that this is not an official Post Office statement, merely posting what I was told.


They told me the exact same thing yesterday when i went to collect my zamplebox.


----------



## Nooby (24/10/14)

Did you receive your letter stating that your parcels were there? Or did you call to check?


----------



## capetocuba (24/10/14)

I received the dreaded note that they wanted the invoice for the goods


----------



## Nooby (24/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> I received the dreaded note that they wanted the invoice for the goods



Lol... At this point in time, I would love to receive that dreaded love note..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (24/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> I received the dreaded note that they wanted the invoice for the goods


 
It seems to me that this only really happens to people in CT ?!?


----------



## Nooby (24/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> It seems to me that this only really happens to people in CT ?!?



Come on by... You not that far away. Pack your bags already lol


----------



## capetocuba (24/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> It seems to me that this only really happens to people in CT ?!?


Have you any idea where your shipment is Shane?


----------



## ShaneW (24/10/14)

Nooby said:


> Come on by... You not that far away. Pack your bags already lol


 
1100km away is pretty far  but who knows... I might be there soon enough.



capetocuba said:


> Have you any idea where your shipment is Shane?


 
Nope, not at all. Still hasnt been checked into the country. I have a feeling its on the bottom of this huge pile and they working from top down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ConradS (24/10/14)

Movement finally.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rvdwesth (24/10/14)

You are very lucky... Mine just sits.... and sits.... and sits....


----------



## CraftyZA (24/10/14)

ConradS said:


> Movement finally.



what app is that? Does it work with the SAPO web services that is down at least 3 times a day, or does it read from a cache?


----------



## CraftyZA (24/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> You are very lucky... Mine just sits.... and sits.... and sits....


join the club. Mine is in SA now for 110 days. (over seas time excluded.) 
That is 110 days since SAPO scanned it at incoming mail.


----------



## Nooby (24/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> join the club. Mine is in SA now for 110 days. (over seas time excluded.)
> That is 110 days since SAPO scanned it at incoming mail.



Wow, that's bad.. or rather just sad. Think it's all about luck.


----------



## kimbo (24/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> join the club. Mine is in SA now for 110 days. (over seas time excluded.)
> That is 110 days since SAPO scanned it at incoming mail.


Mine is in DBN now since the 9th 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConradS (24/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> what app is that? Does it work with the SAPO web services that is down at least 3 times a day, or does it read from a cache?



TrackChecker 2 on Android, works ok I guess, fetched 3 times a day. Not sure if it caches anything but if it fails it does so silently.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (24/10/14)

Mine is still sitting at the same spot - Tswane Hub - but the date on it has updated - so perhaps they re-scanned it - can only hope

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Derick (24/10/14)

update TRACKING_TABLE
set date = currrent_date where date < today()

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/10/14)

I've just seen the postman at my mailbox.One of them is working anyway!It won't help with the stuff from overseas though!


----------



## Mike (24/10/14)

Got a call from my local P.O. 2 Parcels have arrived for me


----------



## tetrasect (24/10/14)

Has anyone received any untracked international packages? I'm still waiting on orders placed in July and August...


----------



## Nooby (24/10/14)

It's all about luck... Depends when they get to your package. It's all a waiting game now. We all got to wait and hope for the best.


----------



## CraftyZA (24/10/14)

I suspect that if don't see anything a month from now you might try your luck with the suppliers and say it got lost in the post. Some suppliers will reship if they are big enough and have some sort of provision in their accounting books. Such as most of these chinese suppliers.

Anything less than a month we should just wait it out. Remember, they are still only on 60% staff as far as I know.


----------



## Riaz (24/10/14)

kimbo said:


> I just do the international number here http://www.parceltrack.co.za/ works the same as a local number, and they give you the local one


or you can try this one

http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Riaz said:


> or you can try this one
> 
> http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/


So you type in your international number in the Speed services couriers & SA Post Office block?


----------



## Riaz (24/10/14)

Andre said:


> So you type in your international number in the Speed services couriers & SA Post Office block?



yip

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (24/10/14)

You will only get your local tracking number once it lands in SA and customs actually scans it. Until then it will always just remain on Despatched to overseas (Country code: ZA) or in transit to country etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (24/10/14)

Nooby said:


> You will only get your local tracking number once it lands in SA and customs actually scans it. Until then it will always just remain on Despatched to overseas (Country code: ZA) or in transit to country etc.


true dat


----------



## capetocuba (24/10/14)



Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Nooby (24/10/14)

By time!


----------



## johan (24/10/14)

Thanks for the update @capetocuba - hope they offer trauma counceling to some of our vapers as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Nooby (24/10/14)

Doc: So how can I help you?
Vaper: I haven't received vapemail in a month
Doc: 
Vaper: Nevermind..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/10/14)

Oh no, I'm in Robertsham and now the branch has been closed. Good helpful people there. Always got good service. Wonder how long the repairs are going to take.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/10/14)

@capetocuba, so what happens when they want the invoice? Do you give them the invoice?


----------



## capetocuba (24/10/14)

Yeah I do as some vendors ship without an invoice in package.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/10/14)

Ok, so if you show them the invoice then they know its e-juice and charge you duties on it?


----------



## capetocuba (24/10/14)

Yeah otherwise they won't release it.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/10/14)

That sucks! Thanks for the info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tetrasect (24/10/14)

They charge 14% vat on everything. Some retailers put invoices on/in the packages that show lower values, so sometimes it's better to contact them first before sending the invoice you have in your inbox.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/10/14)

If there is no invoice in/on the package then can you not say it's a gift?


----------



## tetrasect (24/10/14)

Well, you are only allowed 2 gifts per year, each worth less than R400, and I think the person sending it has to declare it as a gift as well.

Though if there is no declaration form on the package I guess you could try that...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/10/14)

Thanks for the info @tetrasect


----------



## Nooby (27/10/14)

SAPO and Customs  Need I say more...


----------



## BigAnt (27/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> What are the chances of the post office in bedford centre letting me go in and look in my parcel is in the back?



The problem is not at the post office itself but at the sorting centers (HUB). 
Most of the post offices will still be putting notices in your PO Box if they have the parcels at the branch.
The items are not being sorted at the hubs or leaving to the local post office.


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (27/10/14)

BigAnt said:


> The problem is not at the post office itself but at the sorting centers (HUB).
> Most of the post offices will still be putting notices in your PO Box if they have the parcels at the branch.
> The items are not being sorted at the hubs or leaving to the local post office.


Perhaps they should move the extra people who are not sorting parcels at the branches to the hubs to make the sorting there easier with more hands. 

So in essence move the willing but not working people from the branches to the hub.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (27/10/14)

And you expect any form of efficiency from a state run organisation except SARS?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tetrasect (27/10/14)

They probably need very specific training...


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (27/10/14)

I sometimes thinks the people from SARS trained the FBI.

As for the PO specific training... Highly doubt it. Have you ever tried to have a "light" conversation with one of them. How hard could it be to sell a stamp and put things in pigeonholes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (27/10/14)

Haha! Actually I had an intelligent conversation with a dude at cape mail customs. He was trying to do his best, but been getting abused by people waiting so long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (27/10/14)

I must admit, I do feel sorry for the employees at the branches. How many times can you answer a phone and say that no parcels were sent to your branch the whole week and apologise as well as appear friendly. 
The abuse of so many must be a heavy burden. 
Every time I check on if mine have arrived I try to keep the sarcasm in and just leave with a thank you.

Its come to a point where I don't have any energy to fight about inefficient systems, and I am complaining to the wrong people.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (27/10/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> I must admit, I do feel sorry for the employees at the branches. How many times can you answer a phone and say that no parcels were sent to your branch the whole week and apologise as well as appear friendly.
> The abuse of so many must be a heavy burden.
> Every time I check on if mine have arrived I try to keep the sarcasm in and just leave with a thank you.
> 
> Its come to a point where I don't have any energy to fight about inefficient systems, and I am complaining to the wrong people.



My friend use to say "As jy nie spartel nie, sal jy nie seerkry nie"

If ppl just understand that kicking and screaming just makes you unhappy but it will not make the mail move. This is South Africa we are all in the same boat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (27/10/14)

Latest from Facebook ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riddle (27/10/14)

There's some hope. Slowly but surely.


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (27/10/14)

WHeunis said:


> I consider it a very un-noobish question.
> So much so, I added it to the top of my OP just to make sure it's clarified.



Would it not maybe cost cheaper to buy from the UK?


----------



## WHeunis (27/10/14)

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> Would it not maybe cost cheaper to buy from the UK?



Sometimes it is, sometimes it isnt.
The Euro/Pound/etc exchange rates are even steeper than Dollar, and sometimes you end up paying more.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (27/10/14)

I have not been able to confirm the following extra info, but putting it out there anyway.

Post Office Director, Nobuhle Mthethwa, has resigned amidst the chaos in the PO system.
http://mybroadband.co.za/news/general/112877-post-office-meltdown.html

SAPO CEO, Chris Hlekane, remains on "special leave", whatever the bloody fark that means...

Also have not been able to confirm whether the bailout request was successful or not.
I can't imagine the state allowing the parastatal to die - but at the same time, I never thought I would live to see the Rand/$ value fall as low as it has...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/14)

I have movement!!!! 
99 days, and 114 days respectively.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rvdwesth (28/10/14)

Seems my Aqua is ready for collection @Andre.



But my Mount Baker Juice is nowhere to be seen.... 71 days and counting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (28/10/14)

Seems like the DBN Hub's door are still closed


----------



## ShaneW (28/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I have movement!!!!
> 99 days, and 114 days respectively.


Lovely stuff. Is that an app?


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/14)

Trackchecker on ios. Sends you notification the moment the status change.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/10/14)

Finally @CraftyZA! That's good news man!
@ShaneW, the same App is also available on Android.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

The app for Android is called TrackChecker2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW (28/10/14)

Thanks guys. I've got trackchecker 2 for Android, just couldn't find SAPO in the services list... Please tell me what is called in the app


----------



## free3dom (28/10/14)

@ShaneW it's called "The South African Post Office (za)" in TrackChecker 2 - I know...WTF

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/14)

Dont worry. That got to me as well.
Looked for SAPO, South African Post Office, South African PO, etc... 
Of all the countries, only 3 starts with "The"
#SMH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/10/14)

Guys. Have now got tracker installed and can see both my boxes have left USA. How do I now add sapo tracking as I don't have SA track numbers, being the noob here...


----------



## Nooby (28/10/14)

You have to wait for your local tracking number for you can track with SAPO..


----------



## ShaneW (28/10/14)

Thanks guys... got it 



Rowan Francis said:


> Guys. Have now got tracker installed and can see both my boxes have left USA. How do I now add sapo tracking as I don't have SA track numbers, being the noob here...



you will have to wait for it to enter the country before you can get the local tracking number and use SAPO


----------



## Robert Howes (28/10/14)

I received 2 packages about 3 months ago and still waiting for 1 lost package. Who got my other package which they claim was released from the SAPO I have no idea.

This is the last mail I got from Fasttech. I do not and never have had a paypal account. This was 1 order that I placed 5 months ago and still not sorted.

SAPO may be causing the problem but fasttech are pathetic when coming to sorting problems



_Hi Robert Howes,

The post confirm your package with tracking lost, since they also can't find any information about it. But the other three packages delivered to you long time ago,we can't refund you.

As PayPal implement an instant refund time limitation(90 days after payment) to its merchant, all transactions exceeding this time stamp need to be forwarded to PayPal for refund. The processing time may take 5-7 business days typically. 


If you don't wish to wait, we can also issue a gift certificate as form of refund instantly. 


Please let us know your preferred solution by simply replying back to this ticket. 


Thank you for your understanding. _


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/10/14)

Which can be gleamed from??? Also really getting miffed with the software. Keeps asking me to upgrade to version 2 but version 2 is not available on the play store


----------



## ShaneW (28/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Which can be gleamed from??? Also really getting miffed with the software. Keeps asking me to upgrade to version 2 but version 2 is not available on the play store



FT (singapore post you can use the SAPO track to get the local)
USPS you have to call the call centre (0860111502) to get the local

for Ver 2... google it, I found it somewhere on the googlebox


----------



## kimbo (28/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Which can be gleamed from??? Also really getting miffed with the software. Keeps asking me to upgrade to version 2 but version 2 is not available on the play store



http://m.donkarleon.store.aptoide.c...lsoft.trackchecker2/82/5135032/TrackChecker 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/10/14)

Thanks. Loaded but scary what it wants for permission.. My tablet said it was a virus!!


----------



## kimbo (28/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Thanks. Loaded but scary what it wants for permission.. My tablet said it was a virus!!



O sorry i installed it bout moth ago and it was fine by me. If you dont trust rather dont install


----------



## free3dom (28/10/14)

I don't trust APK sites (esp when the permissions are sketchy)...the link on the Play Store is:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.metalsoft.trackchecker2

EDIT: oh crap, they've removed it from the play store - I guess it really WAS sketchy


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/10/14)

To which my store said sorry that link does not exist!!


----------



## free3dom (28/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> To which my store said sorry that link does not exist!!


Yeah, I clicked it after I posted and then added an edit to my answer...it WAS there a couple of days ago, but seems it has been removed.


----------



## ShaneW (28/10/14)

Eish, I installed it yesterday from the link @kimbo posted. Mine didn't say anything about a virus. 

Watch... when my parcel arrives some dude gonna fetch it before me


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> Eish, I installed it yesterday from the link @kimbo posted. Mine didn't say anything about a virus.
> 
> Watch... when my parcel arrives some dude gonna fetch it before me



I've installed from google play store a while ago - no virus whatsoever.


----------



## kimbo (28/10/14)

johan said:


> I've installed from google play store a while ago - no virus whatsoever.



Same here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (28/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Thanks. Loaded but scary what it wants for permission.. My tablet said it was a virus!!



One thing i learned over the years, some anti virus programs are really paranoid. If you get a positive for something ask google what does he think.


----------



## free3dom (28/10/14)

johan said:


> I've installed from google play store a while ago - no virus whatsoever.



I have also not noticed any bad behaviour from the app, but it is concerning that the app was removed from the Play Store 

Of course this can happen for many different reasons - not just if the app did something bad (in which case google would remove it from devices as well).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (29/10/14)



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Sir Vape (29/10/14)

This is @capetocuba signing off. Your such a reporter dude

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (29/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> This is @capetocuba signing off. Your such a reporter dude


I have 2 reporting jobs ... Vape and one below

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/10/14)

LOL


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> LOL



Not LOL, but BOL x 2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (30/10/14)

And there is movement 

Going a weird road but its going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (30/10/14)

Hah, uncanny Kimbo..


----------



## kimbo (30/10/14)

Mike said:


> Hah, uncanny Kimbo..
> 
> View attachment 14192



looks like they steer clear of Bloem for some reason.


----------



## BumbleBee (30/10/14)

I clearly picked the wrong day to send this parcel


----------



## free3dom (30/10/14)

Mine is also seemingly enjoying it's new home


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/14)

Here is the bummer... My packages eventually arrived.
In the mean time dx.com decided to reship one of them. A fairly powerful fm transmitter capable of overriding your 5fm signal with whatever is playing in my phone up to 35meters away. Could be more, but that is how far I tested it.


----------



## HPBotha (30/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Here is the bummer... My packages eventually arrived.
> In the mean time dx.com decided to reship one of them. A fairly powerful fm transmitter capable of overriding your 5fm signal with whatever is playing in my phone up to 35meters away. Could be more, but that is how far I tested it.


mmmmmm nice site mate!


----------



## tetrasect (10/11/14)

So... has anyone received any un-tracked international mail in the last week or two? (I'm talking about stuff that was ordered between June and September)


Btw this is the latest "official" news:



> Witspos sorting centre worked over the weekend of 8 and 9 November and on Saturday, 9 truckloads of mail left the mail centre for delivery.
> 
> Tshwane Mail is today manned at 60% of full capacity. The mail centre will work over weekends and later introduce a night shift when enough employees become available.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (10/11/14)

tetrasect said:


> So... has anyone received any un-tracked international mail in the last week or two? (I'm talking about stuff that was ordered between June and September)
> 
> 
> Btw this is the latest "official" news:


I wish  got 2 small orders coming through that were untracked. The one has 60m A1 Kanthal in it. Almost out and not sure if I should just buy more until the slip magically arrives at my door.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (10/11/14)

@tetrasect, where was this update posted?


----------



## tetrasect (10/11/14)

@Imthiaz Khan 

On their facebook page, about an hour ago.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (10/11/14)

Cool, thanks @tetrasect


----------



## zadiac (10/11/14)

sigh....I have so many parcels in the SAPO void. I'm starting to forget what I ordered


----------



## kimbo (10/11/14)

zadiac said:


> sigh....I have so many parcels in the SAPO void. I'm starting to forget what I ordered



join the club mate


----------



## Daniel (12/11/14)

If your tracking number starts with either 'LN' or 'LJ' you are in for a looong wait , I have two parcels that's sitting in Jhb for almost two months now.

Did manage to get a contact nr of a nice Afr lady for updates , she hates me by now as I call everyday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (12/11/14)

Daniel said:


> If your tracking number starts with either 'LN' or 'LJ' you are in for a looong wait , I have two parcels that's sitting in Jhb for almost two months now.
> 
> Did manage to get a contact nr of a nice Afr lady for updates , she hates me by now as I call everyday.


My one starts wit LN - and no movement since August. What is the reason for these particular ones being so delayed?


----------



## capetocuba (12/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> My one starts wit LN - and no movement since August. What is the reason for these particular ones being so delayed?


LN is normally from the USA. You cannot track it here with our local post office tracking. You need to call and get local tracking number.


----------



## rvdwesth (12/11/14)

I tried every single number on their website and no one answers any of them


----------



## capetocuba (12/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I tried every single number on their website and no one answers any of them


Unfortunately that's par for the course at the moment ...


----------



## kimbo (12/11/14)

Daniel said:


> If your tracking number starts with either 'LN' or 'LJ' you are in for a looong wait , I have two parcels that's sitting in Jhb for almost two months now.
> 
> Did manage to get a contact nr of a nice Afr lady for updates , she hates me by now as I call everyday.



what number do you use?


----------



## rvdwesth (12/11/14)

Several.
Mail centre
Call Centre
and the HO


----------



## VandaL (12/11/14)

I've got $90 of drip tips I ordered from ninja mods about a month ago, has an LN tracking number. Guy said it will come in a small envelope that the post man will deliver. Last time I recieved an LN number was from Jwraps and that was delivered by my post man a week later. Guess I'll recieve those sometime next year?


----------



## Paulie (12/11/14)

I went to the International mail centre and spoke to a few people! Apparently they got threats on monday and have stopped sorting through the mountain of mail  sorry guys but it looks like this is far from over!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (12/11/14)

which site are you guys using to get the local tracking numbers?


----------



## Dubz (12/11/14)

@Riaz try this one. Enter your tracking number in the first option - says Speed Services and Post Office http://www.parceltrack.co.za/


----------



## VandaL (12/11/14)

Riaz said:


> which site are you guys using to get the local tracking numbers?


I believe you have to call customer service, but more likely then not if you give them a two month old tracking number that should of been here long ago, you will get the response, "your package is not yet in the country goodbye"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (12/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> I went to the International mail centre and spoke to a few people! Apparently they got threats on monday and have stopped sorting through the mountain of mail  sorry guys but it looks like this is far from over!!


I hope this gets sorted. I had a parcel that's been "nowhere" for over 2 moths get scanned at JHB hub yesterday.


----------



## Riaz (12/11/14)

Dubz said:


> @Riaz try this one. Enter your tracking number in the first option - says Speed Services and Post Office http://www.parceltrack.co.za/


thanks @Dubz 

non of my parcels are found


----------



## Dubz (12/11/14)

Mine neither as it hasn't been scanned in SA yet. But if it is scanned then this site will give local tracking number


----------



## Genosmate (12/11/14)

Riaz said:


> thanks @Dubz
> 
> non of my parcels are found


Mine are also MIA


----------



## Yiannaki (12/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> I went to the International mail centre and spoke to a few people! Apparently they got threats on monday and have stopped sorting through the mountain of mail  sorry guys but it looks like this is far from over!!



Well that just sucks!

My NT - oreo order is so overdue

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (12/11/14)

I think the majority of post office workers' brains are MIA

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## capetocuba (12/11/14)

johan said:


> I think the majority of post office workers' brains are MIA


Does that mean Missing In Africa?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (12/11/14)

Riaz said:


> which site are you guys using to get the local tracking numbers?


http://www.parceltrack.co.za/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/11/14)

After the update posted by @tetrasect, I was under the impression that they are back at work and working through the backlog. From the latest posts on this thread it really doesn't seem like it though.


----------



## BhavZ (12/11/14)

I have a feeling this is going to go well past the festive season resulting in the fall of the SAPO altogether.


----------



## Daniel (12/11/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> After the update posted by @tetrasect, I was under the impression that they are back at work and working through the backlog. From the latest posts on this thread it really doesn't seem like it though.



Most PO's are at full capacity , ALL mail goes through Witspos (where intimidation and violence continues) From their FB page : 

"Witspos sorting centre worked over the weekend of 8 and 9 November and on Saturday, 9 truckloads of mail left the mail centre for delivery. 

Tshwane Mail is today manned at 60% of full capacity. The mail centre will work over weekends and later introduce a night shift when enough employees become available. 

Sporadic incidents of intimidation at sorting centres continue to occur, but have been reduced following support from the SA Police Services" 

With regards to the LN/LJ parcels , they have the lowest priority of all international waybills , some don't even get scanned just sent straight to your local PO , so I would call them up and confirm if the package maybe arrived it's a long shot I know but after I called my PO every day for two weeks they eventually said "Don't call us we will call you" , and lo and behold two weeks ago THEY DID , two of my four parcels arrived.

I also do not see SAPO recovering from this , with strikes , irregular spending , incompetent management .... downhill FAST ...


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/14)

The long awaited order from the UK finally arrived @Lee so I will pack the balance of your order when I get back this weekend!!!







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike (12/11/14)

@Rob Fisher you're much prettier than I expected.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 11


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/11/14)

Thanks for the update @Daniel! I'm sure this will help a lot of the people here as they can now check with their local PO. Did not know that LN/LJ packages have the lowest priority. Unfortunately my local PO in Robertsham is still closed after being vandalized.


----------



## Mike (12/11/14)

He must be on the way to kick my ass

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/11/14)

Lol, yeah @Mike you in beeeg trouble now .


----------



## Daniel (12/11/14)

If anyone wants a direct contact for Jhb Customs just pop me a PM  and NO I am in no way affiliated with SAPO nor do I work for them  so I can't hurry up your package


----------



## Riaz (12/11/14)

Daniel said:


> If anyone wants a direct contact for Jhb Customs just pop me a PM  and NO I am in no way affiliated with SAPO nor do I work for them  so I can't hurry up your package


thats awesome

can you not maybe track it for us instead?


----------



## Rowan Francis (12/11/14)

http://fourwaysreview.co.za/185185/what-happens-to-undelivered-mail-after-post-office-strikes-ends/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (12/11/14)

Riaz said:


> thats awesome
> 
> can you not maybe track it for us instead?



Like I said I only have the numbers , I'm no magician nor can I speed up your package  , numbers are (best call them yourself) : 

Parcletrack.co.za you can also check if your package has a local tracking number yet.

0119616028
011 961 6081/ 6080

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (12/11/14)

Daniel said:


> Like I said I only have the numbers , I'm no magician nor can I speed up your package  , numbers are (best call them yourself) :
> 
> Parcletrack.co.za you can also check if your package has a local tracking number yet.
> 
> ...


was worth a try 

thanks for the numbers, will call them tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (12/11/14)

I finally got an e-mail from SAPO, my parcel LN number is in the Tshwane hub!!
another day or two and I will be vapin on some very well steeped Mount Baker Vapor!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (12/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I finally got an e-mail from SAPO, my parcel LN number is in the Tshwane hub!!
> another day or two and I will be vapin on some very well steeped Mount Baker Vapor!!


When did u place ur order at mtb?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/11/14)

Yay! Good news @rvdwesth! Lucky guy you are  So they are going through the backlog...there's some hope at least.


----------



## rvdwesth (12/11/14)

Riaz said:


> When did u place ur order at mtb?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Imthiaz Khan said:


> Yay! Good news @rvdwesth! Lucky guy you are  So they are going through the backlog...there's some hope at least.



On the 11 August, landed in SA on 18 August


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/11/14)

@rvdwesth, how does sapo get your email address? Do you have to register somewhere?


----------



## Riaz (12/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> On the 11 August, landed in SA on 18 August


Ok so mine should be here around February 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lee (12/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The long awaited order from the UK finally arrived @Lee so I will pack the balance of your order when I get back this weekend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rob Fisher said:


> The long awaited order from the UK finally arrived @Lee so I will pack the balance of your order when I get back this weekend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rob Fisher said:


> The long awaited order from the UK finally arrived @Lee so I will pack the balance of your order when I get back this weekend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem Rob!
Must say..... you're much prettier than I thought!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (12/11/14)

I am really feeling sorry for you guys. This strike i pathetic. How can they strike for so long??? I guess tjat they are not paid..... how long would it take to get the loss of earnings back with the increases?


----------



## johan (12/11/14)

Tom said:


> I am really feeling sorry for you guys. This strike i pathetic. How can they strike for so long??? I guess tjat they are not paid..... how long would it take to get the loss of earnings back with the increases?



This is exactly what I can't understand from strikers - didn't they have some basic maths education, they will never recoup the salary lost while on strike, even with a substantial increase.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rvdwesth (13/11/14)

@Imthiaz Khan I sent customerservice@sapo an email in October alredy to give me the local tracking number. They replied yesterday.

Sent from the telephony device.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/14)

Hehe. That my you youngest daughter. Handling get vape mail while I'm at sea. 
Ps there could well be a fine when I get back. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lee (13/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehe. That my you youngest daughter. Handling get vape mail while I'm at sea.
> Ps there could well be a fine when I get back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


She's beautiful Rob! No doubt that she probably got her looks from her mothers side.....
I'll take the fine, just thought I'd have a dig at you

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/11/14)

so i got a reply too - funny that my parcels left USA 64 days ago , 33 days ago ,5 days ago ... !!!

Good day,

Thank you for your e-mail.

Kindly note these parcels are not yet in the country

*New link to trace domestic items/numbers:*

http://www.postoffice.co.za/tools/trackandtrace.html

Kind regards,

National Contact Centre

S.A Post Office

Share Call number = 0860 111 502


*Do not reply to this e-mail, kindly send your e-mail to* customer.services@postoffice.co.za


----------



## capetocuba (14/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 4


----------



## Mike (14/11/14)

My 3 month old parcel just got updated!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (14/11/14)

Mike said:


> My 3 month old parcel just got updated!!!



Were was it sitting @Mike?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (14/11/14)

2014/10/09 12:22
*In transitDURMAIL (HUB)

*
2014/11/14 12:10
*In transitJHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (14/11/14)

Mike said:


> 2014/10/09 12:22
> *In transitDURMAIL (HUB)
> 
> *
> ...



mine went from DNb o JHB and now been there about two weeks


----------



## rvdwesth (14/11/14)

Mine is in transit Pta Mail center for 4 days already....
It's either a very slow truck, broken system or bad staff


----------



## free3dom (14/11/14)

Haha, I wonder how many hits the Track & Trace sites are getting from users on this forum...must be a record number 

I personally contribute quite a bit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Tom (14/11/14)

another risk with those delays if you ordered juice....the shelf life might be exceeded 

well...i just stick top my opinion, this strike is beyond human understanding. Crippling the economy, bringing the Rand down....no win for anyone, including the strikers.


----------



## BhavZ (14/11/14)

IMHO people who strike are not looking past their own noses and quite frankly are cutting their nose to spite their face

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> IMHO people who strike are not looking past their own noses and quite frankly are cutting their nose to spite their face


and i will add , shooting ones self in ones foot

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (14/11/14)

i cant get a local tracking number for none of my parcels


----------



## Wesley (14/11/14)

Riaz said:


> i cant get a local tracking number for none of my parcels



Email customer.services@postoffice.co.za with your tracking number from wherever and they will respond with more info. They responded to me in a few hours, quite helpful actually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## BhavZ (14/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Email customer.services@postoffice.co.za with your tracking number from wherever and they will respond with more info. They responded to me in a few hours, quite helpful actually.


I sent them an email yesterday, I am still waiting for a response


----------



## Mike (14/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Mine is in transit Pta Mail center for 4 days already....
> It's either a very slow truck, broken system or bad staff



Lucky!!!


----------



## tetrasect (14/11/14)

I don't know why they don't just send out all the un-tracked mail first. I would assume there's way less work involved and it would go a long way in clearing the piles of mail lying around.


----------



## Mike (14/11/14)

It's going to take as long to get them moving on anyway. Most parcels are tracked on their side irrespective, not to mention why should low cost services be prioritised over high cost ones?


----------



## tetrasect (14/11/14)

You can hardly call it prioritizing the service at this stage... it's more like prioritizing the clearing of mail out of the warehouses so that people at least get some mail as a step to save the post office from complete collapse.

I'm pretty sure atm they are prioritizing the packages that people on hellopeter etc are complaining about, searching through the piles to find them, but surely sorting un-tracked mail would yield a higher number of cleared packages per day?


----------



## BhavZ (14/11/14)

tetrasect said:


> You can hardly call it prioritizing the service at this stage... it's more like prioritizing the clearing of mail out of the warehouses so that people at least get some mail as a step to save the post office from complete collapse.
> 
> I'm pretty sure atm they are prioritizing the packages that people on hellopeter etc are complaining about, searching through the piles to find them, but surely sorting un-tracked mail would yield a higher number of cleared packages per day.


Clearing of mail should be done on a FIFO (First In First Out) basis as those who have ordered just before the strike have been waiting the longest to receive their mail.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike (14/11/14)

I'd be very surprised if that'd be the case.

Again, "un-tracked" is still tracked in ways by the post office.


----------



## tetrasect (14/11/14)

Mike said:


> I'd be very surprised if that'd be the case.
> 
> Again, "un-tracked" is still tracked in ways by the post office.



Agreed, FIFO is definitely not possible at this stage.

And I'm pretty sure it's not tracked in any way, since there are no bar-codes or marks of any kind on envelopes received from overseas except for the postage stamps...


----------



## Mike (14/11/14)

The amount of parcels which arrive like that make for a very small percentage of the parcels coming into the country.

Oh gosh, I'm talking about international mail - far bigger issues there I believe..


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

I've send 2 parcels, I think 1'st week of July (with tracking no's) to two members, @kimbo and another guy (can't remember who) - I doubt if they will ever get it.


----------



## tetrasect (14/11/14)

Mike said:


> The amount of parcels which arrive like that make for a very small percentage of the parcels coming into the country.
> 
> Oh gosh, I'm talking about international mail - far bigger issues there I believe..



Most of my ebay parcels are like that... :/


----------



## Mike (14/11/14)

:\ Shame, all my China parcels come with some form of tracking - but I spend from around $3 and upwards.


----------



## tetrasect (14/11/14)

I'm a sucker for the free shipping option


----------



## Mike (14/11/14)

Irrespctive, the super cheap shipping is not the most common. If anything they should just pile them up and prioritise the tracked mail as people are actively tracking them. Creates the perception of a more effective service too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/11/14)

and that would require a brain cell , something they have shown us they sent out for ages ago via mail and are still waiting for it to arrive ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (14/11/14)

johan said:


> I've send 2 parcels, I think 1'st week of July (with tracking no's) to two members, @kimbo and another guy (can't remember who) - I doubt if they will ever get it.



@johan nothing still


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

kimbo said:


> @johan nothing still



yip thought so, do you still have the tracking no?


----------



## kimbo (14/11/14)

johan said:


> yip thought so, do you still have the tracking no?



@johan to tell you the truth it must be here somewhere, i will have a look but dont hold your breath


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

kimbo said:


> @johan to tell you the truth it must be here somewhere, i will have a look but dont hold your breath



I think it should be on one of our pm's


----------



## Yiannaki (14/11/14)

Sigh, 3 months and counting on my parcel ive been waiting for  I come home everyday hoping the slip from the PO will be there. Feels like i threw 2k down the drain

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (14/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Sigh, 3 months and counting on my parcel ive been waiting for  I come home everyday hoping the slip from the PO will be there. Feels like i threw 2k down the drain



lol @Yiannaki 

I ordered my pipe about a month before the last JHB meet, so i can take it with me when i went fishing. I am still waiting for it. Now i hoping for a xmas present from SAPO

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Yiannaki (14/11/14)

kimbo said:


> lol @Yiannaki
> 
> I ordered my pipe about a month before the last JHB meet, so i can take it with me when i went fishing. I am still waiting for it. Now i hoping for a xmas present from SAPO



Let's not hold our breath tho!  else we'll faint!


----------



## kimbo (14/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Let's not hold our breath tho!  else we'll faint!



lol ..
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/atomizers-for-epipe.3748/
I placed my order when @johan showed his pipe and gave the link for the special


----------



## Yiannaki (14/11/14)

kimbo said:


> lol ..
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/atomizers-for-epipe.3748/
> I placed my order when @johan showed his pipe and gave the link for the special


Wow! That was ages ago

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (14/11/14)

personally I think it's a sinking ship , major irregularities in spending , incompetent management and mis-management of funds plus on top of that the mountain of legal battles and claims against SAPO.

We know that the PO at it's best is sub par , but how would you feel if you have been promised a permanent position only to be told 'we will look at it next month' (and this has been going on for two years!) so I completely blame the lack of management , unfortunately the story of our lives in SA .... 

I have two parcels still in limbo so I have resigned myself at expecting their delivery , but hey if they do arrive I will be overwhelmed .. hurry up and wait the story of Africa 

*the opinions typed here are entirely my own and I am happy to own up to them , here's looking at you Zuma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (14/11/14)

Received an untrackable LN package today I ordered from ninjamods a little over a month ago. Still waiting for my EMS package sent to me 28days ago. MY PRECIOUS IPV 3 and horde of VTC5s 

EDIT 
WHOOOOOOHOOOOO a vapordna group buy done 2 months ago finally update  I thought our $800 was lost forever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (15/11/14)

So what is the consensus re sapo? Safe to order again?
Need to order some rare transistors.
@johanct maybe you know of a place locally. Looking for BUX20 to-3's or alternatively BUV20.

Rs and mantech is out, and not resupplying stating it's obsolete.
Can risk china, but they will send fakes i'm sure.


----------



## kimbo (15/11/14)

CraftyZA said:


> So what is the consensus re sapo? Safe to order again?
> Need to order some rare transistors.
> @johanct maybe you know of a place locally. Looking for BUX20 to-3's or alternatively BUV20.
> 
> ...



http://www.communica.co.za/catalog/Details/P2650887625


----------



## CraftyZA (15/11/14)

kimbo said:


> http://www.communica.co.za/catalog/Details/P2650887625


Thanks. Just sent a quote request.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/11/14)

I don't always trust Communica's components - many "grey" components in their stock @CraftyZA


----------



## rvdwesth (16/11/14)

People I just received notification that my parcel ordered from Mount Baker in the states is at my local PO.
What impresses me is that they actually work on Sundays to churn the backlog!
What impresses me more is that tomorrow night I might go on a taste-fest of 18 (i think) new flavors from across the big blue!
@johan I will post a box for you  in Vapemail as soon as I pick it up

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (16/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> People I just received notification that my parcel ordered from Mount Baker in the states is at my local PO.
> What impresses me is that they actually work on Sundays to churn the backlog!
> What impresses me more is that tomorrow night I might go on a taste-fest of 18 (i think) new flavors from across the big blue!
> @johan I will post a box for you  in Vapemail as soon as I pick it up



Really???? I don't want to see a box! I want to see the contents!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkDBN (17/11/14)

Finally got an update on an FT order from "shipped" 60days ago.

Was updated to scanned at JIMC on Sunday.

Seems there may be light at the end of the tunnel... Just a really long tunnel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (17/11/14)

MarkDBN said:


> Finally got an update on an FT order from "shipped" 60days ago.
> 
> Was updated to scanned at JIMC on Sunday.
> 
> Seems there may be light at the end of the tunnel... Just a really long tunnel.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MarkDBN (17/11/14)

kimbo said:


>



Lol. With eishkom at the helm, it seems the light is very dim or off most days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (17/11/14)

My one parcel even managed to move from JHB hub to CPT hub in a record 4 days!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rvdwesth (17/11/14)

I have mine IN HAND...


----------



## Mike (17/11/14)

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (18/11/14)

Movement! 

Ordered on 2014/09/19...moved from *CAPEMAIL (HUB)* to *TSHWANE (HUB)* today* 

*


----------



## capetocuba (18/11/14)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (18/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Movement!
> 
> Ordered on 2014/09/19...moved from *CAPEMAIL (HUB)* to *TSHWANE (HUB)* today*
> 
> *


Same here!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (18/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> View attachment 15649
> View attachment 15650



Yea i have stuff in Welkom for over a week now .. my pipe is still in JHB since the 29th October


----------



## VandaL (18/11/14)

Well this was a waste of time,






Days later,





Result,


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

VandaL said:


> Well this was a waste of time,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oi-vey not just a lack of sorters, but a total lack of brain cells as well!


----------



## Nooby (24/11/14)

Finally! Movement! Or at least receipt of parcel!

Destination Country - Tracking Consuming: 37877 ms
2014-11-22 07:53 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB), Incomming International
Origin Country - Tracking Consuming: 1139 ms
2014-09-13 18:43 Despatched to overseas (Country code: ZA)
2014-09-10 03:19 Information Received (This is not an acknowledgment of the physical receipt of the stated Registered Article)


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

Nooby said:


> Finally! Movement! Or at least receipt of parcel!
> 
> Destination Country - Tracking Consuming: 37877 ms
> 2014-11-22 07:53 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB), Incomming International
> ...



JHB INT is the bottomless pit, i have some stuff there for almost a month now


2014/10/29 11:28 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (24/11/14)

kimbo said:


> JHB INT is the bottomless pit, i have some stuff there for almost a month now
> 
> 
> 2014/10/29 11:28 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)



Yeah I know what you mean, but at least I know the parcel is in Jhb. Before today, it was still departed from Singapore!


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

My package finally arrived today. The tracking status had not been updated in about a week, but I went to the post office anyways and...there it was, 2 month old vape mail

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (24/11/14)

Collected mine today from Cape Mail 82 days after it left on the rowing boat from Singapore

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (24/11/14)

well , no joy my side still , JHB Int not answering phones , two packages since beginning Sept at JHB Int ....

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## tetrasect (24/11/14)

Update:

*Operations in Gauteng, Polokwane and Witbank are much better with Tshwane Mail and Witspos fully functional. This is important because they are the main sorting centres in Gauteng. 

The Johannesburg International Mail Centre has 100% employee attendance today. We have also hired extra people to speed up the assessment of incoming parcels for customs duty – this has been a bad bottleneck. Other mail centres are helping to process international mail items and the backlog is much better. 

More employees are returning to work. Absenteeism today was only 52% of the figure on Friday. Procedures to dismiss striking workers will begin tomorrow on employees who did not return to work today, 24 November. 

15 post offices are still closed for repairs after severe damage by striking workers. They are all in the Johannesburg area.
*
Source: https://www.facebook.com/SouthAfricanPostOffice

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## KimH (24/11/14)

My parcel left on the 28th September - judging by some of the parcels now showing movement, I might still see mine this year


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

KimH said:


> My parcel left on the 28th September - judging by some of the parcels now showing movement, I might still see mine this year



I am hoping for a xmas gift from SAPO .. from me to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (24/11/14)

*"Absenteeism today was only 52% of the figure on Friday*." - LOL that's %50 of your workforce , wow only hey .... I am amazed at Africa's optimism ....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba (24/11/14)

Yeah just read that post, if it is to be believed this is the best news in months. I have a few items in my Fast(mule)tech cart and might just push the magic button


----------



## Moist (24/11/14)

Daniel said:


> *"Absenteeism today was only 52% of the figure on Friday*." - LOL that's %50 of your workforce , wow only hey .... I am amazed at Africa's optimism ....



Think they're saying that it was half of the people who were absent on Friday, not that 52% of all their staff were absent  I hope anyway...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Daniel (24/11/14)

Moist said:


> Think they're saying that it was half of the people who were absent on Friday, not that 52% of all their staff were absent  I hope anyway...



...ja very vague statement actually what was the figure on Friday ??? Anyway we know at best they running at 50% even at full capacity

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (24/11/14)

Spoke to the dude at Cape Mail today. 2 of the 3 unions had accepted the wage offer. The 3rd one is holding out for 7.5%. They have apparently issued a warning that they would face the sack if they don't return to work.


----------



## VandaL (24/11/14)

Still no update on my EMS parcel, yesterday was it's one month anniversary


----------



## TangoCharlie (24/11/14)

Just checked my parcels after ignoring them for 2 months and 2 of them are confirmed being at JIMC today. Might still be a wait but nice to know where they are after being in transit since 22nd August

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cat (25/11/14)

VandaL said:


> Still no update on my EMS parcel, yesterday was it's one month anniversary



That's sad, considering what you paid for it, and it normally takes a week.
The backlog is so much now, it's all a mess,...if they work overtime on weekends, they would eventually clear the backlog - eventually. But will new incoming EMS parcels go to the front of the queue? Will the typical 3 weeks for ordinary airmail and USPS Priority now change to being 4 weeks?
i just can't see how they're going to sort it all out.
It reminds me that SAPO and ESKOM and so on used to be designated "key services" (or some term like that.)


----------



## VandaL (25/11/14)

Cat said:


> That's sad, considering what you paid for it, and it normally takes a week.
> The backlog is so much now, it's all a mess,...if they work overtime on weekends, they would eventually clear the backlog - eventually. But will new incoming EMS parcels go to the front of the queue? Will the typical 3 weeks for ordinary airmail and USPS Priority now change to being 4 weeks?
> i just can't see how they're going to sort it all out.
> It reminds me that SAPO and ESKOM and so on used to be designated "key services" (or some term like that.)



Yup, I'm really quite pissed off, paid for the 'best' service but still waiting. The only way they have any hopes to clear this backlog is to have 200-300% the normal amount of staff active till the backlog is cleared, I doubt it's a very complicated job, can't be too hard to find temps.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba (25/11/14)

Seems like good news ... Long may it last!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/11/14)

Finally an end to this  Hopefully we all get our packages soon!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (25/11/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Finally an end to this  Hopefully we all get our packages soon!



It would be sad to close this thread...such good memories

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (26/11/14)

Hazza, so maybe some day next year they will clear the backlog and EMS packages will not take 1 month anymore.

The priority mail package which updated on 14 November, said it is in Cape Town, zero update since then. Tried calling SAPO they just say wait, at which point I'm like I'VE WAITED TWO  MONTHS!


----------



## Riaz (28/11/14)

my packages are MIA since beginning of september

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Nooby (28/11/14)

Guys, does the below mean it's on it's way to Cape Mail Hub? Or is it just floating around in Jhb..

2014-11-27 14:20 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB), In transit
2014-11-22 07:53 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB), Incomming International


----------



## BhavZ (28/11/14)

Nooby said:


> Guys, does the below mean it's on it's way to Cape Mail Hub? Or is it just floating around in Jhb..
> 
> 2014-11-27 14:20 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB), In transit
> 2014-11-22 07:53 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB), Incomming International


Could mean 1 of 2 things, either its going through custom checks or it is on its way to capemail hub
Most likely it is on its way to capemail hub


----------



## Nooby (28/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Could mean 1 of 2 things, either its going through custom checks or it is on its way to capemail hub
> Most likely it is on its way to capemail hub



The very first notification I received when it scanned, it was at customs... Then that info disappeared and just the above info is available.


----------



## Riaz (28/11/14)

i still cannot get the local tracking numbers for my parcels


----------



## yuganp (28/11/14)

Nooby said:


> Guys, does the below mean it's on it's way to Cape Mail Hub? Or is it just floating around in Jhb..
> 
> 2014-11-27 14:20 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB), In transit
> 2014-11-22 07:53 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB), Incomming International



This could be anything. This is my status of one of my orders. Still waiting 

*Scan Type* *Branch Info* *Trace Info* *Date* *Time* *Branch* *Comments*

In transit 2014/09/16 08:57 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
To Customs 2014/09/12 08:38 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
Incomming International 2014/09/12 08:37 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
From Customs 2014/09/12 06:37 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)


----------



## Nooby (28/11/14)

yuganp said:


> This could be anything. This is my status of one of my orders. Still waiting
> 
> *Scan Type* *Branch Info* *Trace Info* *Date* *Time* *Branch* *Comments*
> 
> ...



 Ai ya... gotta just hope for the best..


----------



## Nooby (28/11/14)

Riaz said:


> i still cannot get the local tracking numbers for my parcels



Hopefully you will soon. I waited over 2 months for anything, then all of a sudden, getting quite a few updates in a matter of days..


----------



## capetocuba (28/11/14)

yuganp said:


> This could be anything. This is my status of one of my orders. Still waiting
> 
> *Scan Type* *Branch Info* *Trace Info* *Date* *Time* *Branch* *Comments*
> 
> ...


Looks like this is being held, call them with your tracking number and ask if you can collect from hub.


----------



## VandaL (30/11/14)

So did my daily check on my package and I get this strange update, I called USPS about 2 weeks ago and they told me the package left the country long ago and was prolly in SA customs.USPS pulling SAPO tricks or is this SAPO sorcery


----------



## Dubz (30/11/14)

It was probably being held in a storage facility until the strike was officially over


----------



## HPBotha (30/11/14)

just saw that one of my parcels is slated aas 'incoming'!!! movement at last! since 9 of September been MIA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (1/12/14)

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?tLabels=EC207914025US

Did I not say SAPO Sorcery ! Looks like IPV 3 tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nooby (2/12/14)

Oh yeah!

2014-12-02 08:27 CAPEMAIL (HUB), In transit
2014-11-27 14:20 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB), In transit
2014-11-22 07:53 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB), Incomming International

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moist (2/12/14)



Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Sir Vape (2/12/14)

Whoop whoop my parcel is finally here. Nom nom


----------



## Daniel (2/12/14)

meh , still waiting for my two .... Jhb Int Customs do not answer their phones also it seems ...


----------



## VandaL (2/12/14)

Sigh was just on the phone with DURMAIL. They say that update shows that it is now in JHB and they are clearing a backlog of 15k EMS parcels and it will take +- 3 weeks for all parcels to be cleared


----------



## JaxxGTA (2/12/14)

I have been waiting for almost 3 months for some of the bits & pieces I've ordered from overseas (mostly hobby parts and some LED lights) and my EVOD starter kit that I ordered on the 18th Aug only arrived on 20th Nov. Unfortunately there very little you can do but wait and hope!! The Pro's & Cons of living in a beautiful, but mostly 3rd world country LOL


----------



## Cat (2/12/14)

VandaL, make it 4 to 5 weeks, their +-3 is probably optimistic. 

i just want my HHV. 

PS: DURMAIL is quite good for enquiries though. There's one friendly lady at the Customs that used to help me out. i used to get lot of bike stuff, to collect at DURMAIL, my office was next-door to it, then somehow they started sending everything to Marine Parade.


----------



## VandaL (2/12/14)

Cat said:


> VandaL, make it 4 to 5 weeks, their +-3 is probably optimistic.
> 
> i just want my HHV.
> 
> PS: DURMAIL is quite good for enquiries though. There's one friendly lady at the Customs that used to help me out. i used to get lot of bike stuff, to collect at DURMAIL, my office was next-door to it, then somehow they started sending everything to Marine Parade.


Yea DURMAIL is quite good, been there quite a few times. Used to have a guy call me as soon as my parcels arrive so I wouldn't have to wait 3 days for them to get it to my nearest post office which is 1KM away from there.

I just want my damn IPV3 and VTC5's


----------



## Mike43110 (2/12/14)

Cat said:


> VandaL, make it 4 to 5 weeks, their +-3 is probably optimistic.
> 
> i just want my HHV.
> 
> PS: DURMAIL is quite good for enquiries though. There's one friendly lady at the Customs that used to help me out. i used to get lot of bike stuff, to collect at DURMAIL, my office was next-door to it, then somehow they started sending everything to Marine Parade.


It will forever be +-3 weeks I fear. 

The last sapo post said 22 days.


----------



## Cat (3/12/14)

To clear the backlog? i don't believe it.They were on strike for most of two months, how much overtime are they doing? All they can do is work weekends and some people can work a few hours extra each night. Employment Act limits how much overtime/etc, and no taxis if it's too late.
3 weeks means 6 weekend days, maybe 3 or 4 hours extra each night...? And that's the depots, what about the local PO.

btw, USPS is also quite lousy now in some places, i often see it mentioned.


----------



## Mike43110 (3/12/14)

I have also seen the USPS complaints.
USPS is at least making attempts at alternative forms of funding to keep themselves in business.

A shame the PO can't just bugger up the overtime as well. Nothing like 7am to 2am for 3 nights in a row and Saturdays included for 3 weeks to clear up any backlog. Of course you are dead inside afterwards 

Nautilus mini + iStick + 5 BVCs + 5 Protank coils + 220ml fluid + 4 drip tips + nauti penis tank + control board for 3d printer...

Seeing as the courier guy has a reasonably priced courier service that doesn't require too much admin to use, I will probably never use SAPO again if I can avoid it. I am sure enough people are going to follow suit that SAPO is going to have more issues.

I just want my damn fluid and coils...


----------



## free3dom (3/12/14)

Cat said:


> To clear the backlog? i don't believe it.They were on strike for most of two months, how much overtime are they doing? All they can do is work weekends and some people can work a few hours extra each night. Employment Act limits how much overtime/etc, and no taxis if it's too late.
> 3 weeks means 6 weekend days, maybe 3 or 4 hours extra each night...? And that's the depots, what about the local PO.
> 
> btw, USPS is also quite lousy now in some places, i often see it mentioned.



You are assuming that before the strike they actually worked their entire shift 

I think that *actually working* during nomal hours they have probably increased productivity by about 300%

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cat (3/12/14)

Yes, i imagine they've all had an official letter read out to them. Like, now that we have got salary increases, there is this serious backlog, and we have to get the show on the road.


----------



## Daniel (3/12/14)

Mike43110 said:


> nauti penis tank



Would not want to suck on that


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/12/14)

JIMC operations
To work off the backlog, employees at the Johannesburg International Mail Centre are working two shifts per day now and are currently clearing more than 100 000 items per day. To speed up the clearance of letters coming from abroad, some of the incoming bags containing letters are sent directly to other mail centres from processing and then dispatched to their destinations from there.

Yesterday, the Johannesburg international mail centre received 1700 mail bags from other countries. The sorting centre is putting priority on dispatching all items that are going from South Africa to other countries.


----------



## kimbo (3/12/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> JIMC operations
> To work off the backlog, employees at the Johannesburg International Mail Centre are working two shifts per day now and are currently clearing more than 100 000 items per day. To speed up the clearance of letters coming from abroad, some of the incoming bags containing letters are sent directly to other mail centres from processing and then dispatched to their destinations from there.
> 
> Yesterday, the Johannesburg international mail centre received 1700 mail bags from other countries. The sorting centre is putting priority on dispatching all items that are going from South Africa to other countries.




And mine has been sitting there for a month now .. Happy Month day Kamry K1000

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster (3/12/14)

So using private courier services are still ok then?


----------



## Cat (3/12/14)

> The sorting centre is putting priority on dispatching all items that are going from South Africa to other countries.



, that means we wait another 4 weeks. 

They need this that cracking sound make them wake up.


----------



## Mike (8/12/14)

Ok folks, I need to get this parcel urgently. Anyone know if I'll be able to collect it at customs or is it somwhere between there and my local P.O? Trying to get an (early) Xmas present for a family member who's heading out of the country and I'm terrified I'll miss it!


----------



## kimbo (8/12/14)

@Mike i have one sitting there going for two months now


----------



## Mike (8/12/14)

Hopefully that won't be the case. This was shipped via EMS and it has been accepted and cleared customs in under a week so I think it's being dealt with by different channels.


----------



## VandaL (8/12/14)

Mike said:


> Hopefully that won't be the case. This was shipped via EMS and it has been accepted and cleared customs in under a week so I think it's being dealt with by different channels.


My EMS parcel is still with SAPO, and it left USA on 23 October. There was as strange update last week saying it left JHB, but nothing after that. I cannot track it on any local sites etc.


----------



## Mike (8/12/14)

Thanks @VandaL . Not sure if you noticed in my picture, but I already have a local tracking number and it has already been to and left customs, so again, I think I'm a couple of days ahead of you. Lets hope we both get our goodies soon!!!


----------



## VandaL (8/12/14)

Mike said:


> Thanks @VandaL . Not sure if you noticed in my picture, but I already have a local tracking number and it has already been to and left customs, so again, I think I'm a couple of days ahead of you. Lets hope we both get our goodies soon!!!


Well if you have a local tracking number there should be no doubt the EMS man will deliver within this week.


----------



## Mike (8/12/14)

I really, really hope so


----------



## Cat (8/12/14)

@Mike 
In transit , JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB) 
That's the last time it was scanned, when it left the international hub, after it returned from Customs (the previous entry.) EMS is delivered by Speed Services, it doesn't go to local PO. In Durban, it is delivered directly from the DURMAIL hub, but Pretoria, i suppose it would go to the Pretoria depot, get scanned on arrival, then scanned again when it is loaded into the Speed Services van for delivery. 
That last entry was the 6th at 02:46 (presume that's AM?)...loaded into truck to Pretoria. You should have got it today, if not yesterday. Seems like it would add an extra day because of transit from JHB to PTA. The odd thing is that it has not been scanned on arrival at PTA depot.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (8/12/14)

PO collection slip for this was delivered this morning*.* Approximately 4 weeks late but it was during the strike period.
This copied from mtbaker order system:


> *Date Shipped* *Shipping Method* *Tracking Link*
> 13th Oct 2014 USPS (USPS (First Class Mail International Parcels)) LN165909495US



i'm going to do one or two orders with EMS tonight/tomorrow, i'll see whether EMS is back to normal at DURMAIL. Probably not quite - going by Mike's at JHB, it took 5 days to get to Customs and then 2 days to get back from Customs. :-/


----------



## Cat (8/12/14)

The freaking SAPO website is also slow! It's freaking timing out!

@VandaL , ja, yours still in the incoming pile at DURMAIL, still not scanned in. :-/ 

http://www.emssouthafrica.co.za/Tracking/domestic.html server is on strike.


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/12/14)

It's been more than a month now on two parcels I have incoming. I doubt that I'll get my MBV juice before I leave on holiday, I seriously hate SAPO


----------



## kimbo (9/12/14)

When i ordered my Kamry K1000 in July i was looking to take it with me fishing in September. But SAPO did not agree with me. It arrived in DBN October and was send on a month later to JHB (for some reason) now i am hoping for xmas present but that seems to fade fast, Maybe a Birthday pressie from me to me in March

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (12/12/14)

Capemail Hub is also delayed now. They have my package for 8 days now! Not yet on a shelf


----------



## BhavZ (12/12/14)

Nooby said:


> Capemail Hub is also delayed now. They have my package for 8 days now! Not yet on a shelf


it took 12 days for mine to get a shelf number, hang in there man, I am sure you will get it before Christmas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (12/12/14)

When it gets a shelf number is when...just before they make the collection slip?


----------



## Nooby (12/12/14)

Yip


----------



## vengeance (12/12/14)

I've got 2 packages that were shipped from overseas on the 29th of September. I'm hoping they are somewhere in SA. How do I go about getting SA tracking numbers for them? Thanks guys.


----------



## johan (12/12/14)

vengeance said:


> I've got 2 packages that were shipped from overseas on the 29th of September. I'm hoping they are somewhere in SA. How do I go about getting SA tracking numbers for them? Thanks guys.



You just type the tracking no. on the following website and the local allocated no. will appear next to it after you clicked on "search" (provided it has been scanned at customs):

http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/


----------



## vengeance (12/12/14)

Thanks Johan! It just gives the same info as the overseas post office tracking. That the packages have departed and are on route to SA, dated 30th Sep.


----------



## zadiac (12/12/14)

I received two parcels of goods I ordered in August. Still a lot I'm waiting for that I ordered in October though.....sigh


----------



## johan (12/12/14)

vengeance said:


> Thanks Johan! It just gives the same info as the overseas post office tracking. That the packages have departed and are on route to SA, dated 30th Sep.



Then it hasn't been scanned by customs yet. PS. I did however received collection slips in the past from Post Office that were only showing: "The packages have departed and are on route to SA" on all available parcel tracking sites.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vengeance (12/12/14)

I guess i'll just have to carry on waiting patiently and pray they arrive one day...


----------



## kimbo (12/12/14)

zadiac said:


> I received two parcels of goods I ordered in August. Still a lot I'm waiting for that I ordered in October though.....sigh


 i ordered stuff in July and i am still waiting .. sitting in JHB


----------



## Mike (12/12/14)

So I've got one parcel and am expecting the EMS one on Monday  Supposedly however there is still a "go-slow" strike happening according to my buddy at the P.O... How true this is, who knows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (14/12/14)

Lol and that's different how? PO at its best is nothing shorter than a snail trail hehe


----------



## Cat (14/12/14)

Sometimes i would feel the zzzzz's in the air when i went into DURMAIL  i'd start yawning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nooby (15/12/14)

Capemail Hub is just as delayed! It arrived 10 "working" days ago at the hub, and apparently they work weekends as well to try and clear the back log. That makes it an extra 4 days, 14 days all in all!


----------



## MarkDBN (15/12/14)

93 days and finally landed at JIMC. That cargo plane has some serious fuel saving tech under its belt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (15/12/14)

Dear SAPO can i please have my e-pipe for xmas, and if i may can it be xmas of the year 2015?

*PARCEL TRACKING RESULTS 
Item Number: *RI269468218ZA *was last scanned on: *2014/10/29* at *11:28
*Location last scanned: *JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
*Currently has status of: *In transit
TRACKING
LINE TYPE DATE TIME BRANCH COMMENTS
1 In transit 2014/10/29 11:28 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB) 
2 In transit 2014/10/09 12:23 DURMAIL (HUB) 
3 Incomming International 2014/10/09 10:14 DURMAIL (HUB)


----------



## VandaL (15/12/14)

Almost 2 months since my *EMS* package left USA, 14 days since it suddenly appeared in JHB an no update since. At this rate the IPV4 will be out before I get my  v3


----------



## kimbo (15/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Almost 2 months since my *EMS* package left USA, 14 days since it suddenly appeared in JHB an no update since. At this rate the IPV4 will be out before I get my  v3



This is when i ordered myne

Date: 
29 Jul 2014
Time: 
14:50:05 GMT+02:00
Status: 
Completed


----------



## VandaL (15/12/14)

EMS?


----------



## kimbo (15/12/14)

VandaL said:


> EMS?



Canoe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike43110 (23/12/14)

Bad news for all waiting on vape mail/other mail.
SAA isn't accepting SAPO packages/containers.

This is according to customer service who I called and was actually helpful and informative.
The issue should be resolved within the week. Though I wonder if EMS will fall into this issue too.

Good luck to all.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cat (23/12/14)

Why not? Some other "industrial action"? ohhh boy, going one way. 
Yes, will apply to EMS. 
But, incoming? They are not accepting SAPO stuff onto domestic flights?


----------



## VandaL (23/12/14)

Argh by the time I get my ems package the ipv4 will be out and vtc6 will be the norm. Today is it's two month anniversary


----------



## Mike43110 (23/12/14)

Well, my stuff is through customs and scanned in to PE (and one misrouted to EL...)
So no updates to anything for 6 days now, so I call and try to find out what is going on.

I get the above. The stuff may be through customs, packed into a container ready to fly off to wherever it is required.
SAA won't take the stuff.

So SAPO is still pretty much useless. Can't even move locally it seems.

VandaL, by next week I will be joining you in the 2 month celebrations!
There should be a support group for all who have been burnt by SAPO. Charge R10 entrance fee, make millions


----------



## Daniel (23/12/14)

I suspect it is due to outstanding debt not being paid , can be the only reason ... 

Afraid this is very fast becoming the Eskom debacle and won't get any better any time soon , now five yes five packages waiting in limbo , I will be sending my stuff to my friend in the US and paying an exuberant amount of money to get my things into this backwater country....


----------



## Humbolt (23/12/14)

Can i also join the 2 month club?


----------



## Mike43110 (23/12/14)

Humbolt said:


> Can i also join the 2 month club?



Pay up 

I am staring at the aqua v2 (clone) and the lemo... Thinking to myself I can get myself a present which may surprise me by being here before next xmas!

In all seriousness, I really am a bit worried about companies being unwilling to ship to SA soon. We have enough economy issues as is!
And the waiting is bad for my wallet! The more I wait the more I add to their backlog, thinking if I add more pressure it may unclog the pipe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (23/12/14)

Lol @Mike43110 , im in the same boat. Each time another month comes and goes i just keep giving sapo more work. Also been hoping for a xmas gift but alas, seems we will be part of the 3 month club soon.


----------



## yuganp (24/12/14)

Got an ems package today. Arrived in the country in sep. Tracking still says its at Jims. Gave up on ems. Only doing international orders through aramex global shopper for now even though it works out a little bit more expensive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (24/12/14)

yuganp said:


> Got an ems package today. Arrived in the country in sep.  Tracking still says its at Jims. Gave up on ems. Only doing international orders through aramex global shopper for now even though it works out a little bit more expensive


Aramex global shopper sounds super interesting, how are the shipping rates and customs duties, can u make packages 'friendly'


----------



## yuganp (24/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Aramex global shopper sounds super interesting, how are the shipping rates and customs duties, can u make packages 'friendly'


Works similar to other forwarding company's. You get a local address in your source country. No friendly customs. I only used them previously for stuff that I could not get sent to sa. Depending on weight they could be a lot cheaper than dhl or FedEx. One thing they don't do is consolidate shipments like myus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/12/14)

Forget about the 2 month club  who's with me in the four month club?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (24/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Forget about the 2 month club  who's with me in the four month club?



@Yiannaki my four month one was delivered yesterday 

Now i am just waiting for one sitting at JHB for two months now, placed the order mid July

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

Hi @Mike43110 and @Humbolt 
Sorry about your missing packages

When you guys get a chance, please upload a cool *avatar pic*
Makes it easier to recognise you and your posts
Just use a normal browser, click your name in the top right, then "avatar"
Use a fairly small size pic. 300 by 300 is good

Happy holidays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike43110 (25/12/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Mike43110 and @Humbolt
> Sorry about your missing packages
> 
> When you guys get a chance, please upload a cool *avatar pic*
> ...



Happy holidays to you and all as well!

Added an avatar that made my frustration clear 
Slowtech and SAPO can fight about who will make my xmas present of a new aqua v2 get here the latest

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

Mike43110 said:


> Happy holidays to you and all as well!
> 
> Added an avatar that made my frustration clear
> Slowtech and SAPO can fight about who will make my xmas present of a new aqua v2 get here the latest



Thanks @Mike43110 - lol
Now when we see your posts it will remind us of the post office.


----------



## Cat (25/12/14)

My rant to the PO, i see it's 9 years ago now.  Mike's avatar pic reminded me. 



> From: Brian ******
> Sent: 20 May 2005 03:19 PM
> To: 'customer.service@postoffice.co.za'; 'complaints@sapo.co.za';
> 'ceosec@sapo.co.za'
> ...


----------



## kimbo (26/12/14)

Well SAPO Xmas came and went, but no e-pipe for me. My birthday is at the end of March, it will be great to have it by then.


----------



## Snape of Vape (31/12/14)

Fasttech left for SA 54 days ago, still no notification since then. Other packages also in the 50+ days time frame now, gotta love it! 

Juice should be jelly by the time it arrives here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rellik (31/12/14)

Looking for some advice here please.
Ordered stuff from Fasttech on 22 October. Last update on Singpost is
29-10-2014 Despatched to overseas (Country code: ZA)
It's been sitting there since like forever.
This morning I'm scratching around , and pasted my tracking no in at http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/
Their status is:
12/17/2014 12:25 PM Held by customs CAPETOWN C

Can I do anything about this?


----------



## Mike43110 (31/12/14)

Call the post office. That isn't accurate. 
Mine said held as well when I used that. Reality was that it was through customs, just waiting in a container. 
Of course, the container finally moved yesterday - to East London not PE... 
The problem is sorted and packages will finally move again


----------



## Dubz (31/12/14)

Rellik said:


> Looking for some advice here please.
> Ordered stuff from Fasttech on 22 October. Last update on Singpost is
> 29-10-2014 Despatched to overseas (Country code: ZA)
> It's been sitting there since like forever.
> ...


I picked up a package last week as it also said held by customs. Call this number 021 590 5715 they will assist you and don't take forever to answer the phone. They will issue you with a local tracking number and also a shelf number. You will have to take your invoice with you but they will tell you that too. The package is basically pending your collection as they need your invoice in order to charge you VAT and customs fee correctly.


----------



## Rellik (31/12/14)

Dubz said:


> I picked up a package last week as it also said held by customs. Call this number 021 590 5715 they will assist you and don't take forever to answer the phone. They will issue you with a local tracking number and also a shelf number. You will have to take your invoice with you but they will tell you that too. The package is basically pending your collection as they need your invoice in order to charge you VAT and customs fee correctly.


Thanks Dubz. Just drove there and picked up my stuff. Yeah!!. Vapemail post coming!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (31/12/14)

Rellik said:


> Thanks Dubz. Just drove there and picked up my stuff. Yeah!!. Vapemail post coming!



 who in JHB feel like playing Postman Pat?


----------



## Dubz (31/12/14)

Rellik said:


> Thanks Dubz. Just drove there and picked up my stuff. Yeah!!. Vapemail post coming!


Glad I could help bud


----------



## VandaL (2/1/15)

AMAGAWD, I could see my IPV 3 soon 

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?tLabels=EC207914025US

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TheLongTwitch (2/1/15)

I haven't fully read this whole thread, but from the posts on this current page,
I'd like to put it out there that I deal with international imports and exports on a weekly basis. 

**I can't help with actual handling of any personal imports (adding your stuff to an order of mine etc.) 
I got thrown in the deep-end of distribution when I started this job, but now handle gear coming in and out to/from many countries
...USA, Netherlands, Ireland, UK

In Short: I'm free and happy to answer any questions, issues or share a thought and tip or 2 with regards to import, export and customs(Urgh!)

P.S. If you start an account with a courier company (UPS, Bex etc.) -> and there are cheap options or even freelance/sole-clearing agents.
this person/company then becomes your go to for imports or even exporting. Reffered to as a clearing agent.
Their job is to compile all the relevant import documents, calculate fee's, add surcharge etc and pay all fee's to customs on your behalf,
they will then send you 1 invoice with all documents mentioned above and deliver to wherever you ask.
**Anyone know customs 'SAD500' forms and what a nightmare it is to get anything out of SA without this DAMNED form!?
Also; if you develop a good relationship with a clearing agent, they know the in's and out's and can push or help a iffy import to go through.

If any of this has already been mentioned, I'm terribly sorry and you can shun me! 
If not: Feel free to ask 

Much Love & Peace

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (2/1/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> I haven't fully read this whole thread, but from the posts on this current page,
> I'd like to put it out there that I deal with international imports and exports on a weekly basis.
> 
> **I can't help with actual handling of any personal imports (adding your stuff to an order of mine etc.)
> ...



Hi @TheLongTwitch 

I just want to know why my parcel left DBN for JHB and now it is just sitting there for more than two months now, i am scared they send it back to the other country. If they need anything from me, they can just ask.

Or is it just back-log that is taking so long?


----------



## VandaL (2/1/15)

kimbo said:


> Hi @TheLongTwitch
> 
> I just want to know why my parcel left DBN for JHB and now it is just sitting there for more than two months now, i am scared they send it back to the other country. If they need anything from me, they can just ask.
> 
> Or is it just back-log that is taking so long?









It's on it's way just having some technical difficulties

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (2/1/15)

I highly doubt backlog...the courier and clearing agents work throughout December because Christmastime there's ALWAYS massive import/export.

Who is the company responsible? SAPO? 
If it left DBN, then it's cleared SA customs which is the big issue to be scared of. (Nothing changes location without a SAD500 being produced for it)

If this is the case; What this probably means is that it's buggered up paperwork and they are missing personal details for you and nobody has noticed (...or cared) that they have to get a small detail from you when they have bigger fish etc.
P.S. they wont ask you. Not even the biggest courier in this country has time to beg you for something.(Not going to slander though)

So get the tracking number/sales number or whatever documents you have and call the "customer support" area/department and question - SAPO
Otherwise it is possible for a clearing agent who's clued up to track it down, receive it and complete the process getting it to you.
(I happen to know a sweet old British lady who is a clearing agent, that could supply all the relevant info and details for you to fix this quick)

Much Love and Peace!


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

Lol @TheLongTwitch , maybe this sweet British Lady can be contracted to become a vapemail accelerator for ECIGSSA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (2/1/15)

@Silver sounds like a good idea indeed 
Anyone that can point me to a moderator that would particularly handle this?

I'll approach Cathy(sweet old lady) and direct the proposal and idea and then get her in contact with said moderator etc.
In the mean time I would like to talk over some technical details with the higher powers from ECIGSSA to work my/our best to get this rolling

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> @Silver sounds like a good idea indeed
> Anyone that can point me to a moderator that would particularly handle this?
> 
> I'll approach Cathy(sweet old lady) and direct the proposal and idea and then get her in contact with said moderator etc.
> In the mean time I would like to talk over some technical details with the higher powers from ECIGSSA to work my/our best to get this rolling



Was only a wishful sort of joke, but given your reply maybe we should consider something like this more seriously. 

I am one of the members of the Admin and Mod team. I can certainly start a discusiion with you and help to discuss with the team.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (2/1/15)

I think @Silver 's suggestion might have been tongue in cheek, but if you can make it happen then it would definitely be fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (8/1/15)

Tracked one of my EMS parcels and it is listed as "detention notice". Any ideas what this is?


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/1/15)

They can't give me local tracking number for a parcel that was sent 62 days ago!


----------



## rvdwesth (8/1/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> They can't give me local tracking number for a parcel that was sent 62 days ago!


Join the club!
At least my others are released from customs so I expect some MBV juice and Fastech stuff next week at my local PO.


----------



## rvdwesth (8/1/15)

Mike said:


> Tracked one of my EMS parcels and it is listed as "detention notice". Any ideas what this is?


Sounds to me like your parcel was a bit naught and now has to be detained....


----------



## Cat (8/1/15)

What was in it? If it is nicotine, bad news, or anything that says e-cig, they nail - apparently. it should say "electronic device" - the Chinese know the story. (That from a tobacconist /shisha shop guy that sells some e-cigs and itaste vv.) 

it's _only_ gonna get worse, going one way. 

That clearing agent stuff and import permit etc, that only applies to the couriers. mader****. PO is sweet, except for the strike backlog, of course.


----------



## TheLongTwitch (14/1/15)

Hey guys, I've been helping a few members with trying to track down their delayed packages 
(as I am in the international distribution biz. i.e. imports & exports)

This afternoon I found this VERY useful info online that could help anyone suffering  (sorry if it's been posted already)

*1.)* If you have your international tracking number _*ONLY*_, try call *0860 111 502* (SAPO call center - this can take a while, but be patient),
give them your Int tracking number and they will give you the local number if the item has arrived in SA.
Or skip to the step below to get hold of customer care : *(011) 961 6006/7/8/9/10*

*2.)* Go to http://www.track-trace.com/post and insert local number, NOT the SAPO or EMS site! ...both can take forever to load!!! 
-> *Alternatively the fastest and best way is via mobile phone* : touch.track-trace.com

If it says it is ready to collect / "first notice" -> go to local PO to pick up. (*NB: have your Tracking number & Drivers Licence with*)
If it says "Incoming International" or "To Customs" then call int. mail center customer services @ *(011) 961 6006/7/8/9/10 *
If it says "Detention Notice" you will need to E-Mail them the Invoice to prove the value for them to work out the Vat etc.
*3.)* Up to the point of the second "In Transit" notice, you may have the option to collect it at either:
Johannesburg International Mail Center (JIMC) : *011 961 6000*
Cape Town International Mail Center (CTIMC) : *021 590 5715*
Either of these can confirm if its still there or if it has left already, depending on where it came into the country. i.e. CT/JHB.
****REMEMBER your Drivers License!* (I can not stress this enough)

*4.)* If the website says "Germiston Hub", "Witspos Hub" or any other Hub (CPT, PE, Durmail etc)
...then you have no other option except waiting for it to clear the hub. 
These are sorting hubs and *do not have any public access facilities*!
It can take anywhere from 1 day to 4 weeks to clear a hub, although the norm is around 1-2 days max when they are not on strike. 

***To note: Some *VERY* emotional and apathetic begging/pleading can seriously help! (_Also praising the person assisting you is advised_)
You can also try something along these lines;
Get your lady to call in tears and claim that it was a Christmas present that she spent her only money on and she's devastated that her loving hubby hasn't gotten his only Christmas gift yet  

***Also: The International mail center's should be able to tell you where it is and if it's being held, pending customs payment.
Even if you don't have a tracking number, you can give your name and delivery address and they should tell you when it came into the country.

I also found 4 contacts @ SAPO customer care you can contact to try get things rolling / sorted out 
-> Shadi Motshoane : shadi.motshoane@postoffice.co.za
-> Monica Lynch <Monica.Lynch@postoffice.co.za>
-> Benjamin Blignaut : 0860111502 // email : ben.blignaut@postoffice.co.za (Supposedly legendary status beyond Elvis!) 

*Best best best bet for Gauteng* is calling JHB Int Mail Centre : 011 961 6000 -> ask for Mary! 
mary.pieterse@postoffice.co.za (*she is your BEST hope! & has already helped many poor souls get their parcels*)

Additionally here's JHB Mail Centre (SARS) : 011 390 1962 (who might point you in the right direction)

And Lastly;
If you are certain that your parcel has arrived in South Africa, but any/all tracking has come to a stand still...
then you need to contact, or better: go to the international mail center / your local PO and VERY HUMBLY beg them to search for your parcel! 

Good Luck to all who are suffering and I really hope this helps!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> Hey guys, I've been helping a few members with trying to track down their delayed packages
> (as I am in the international distribution biz. i.e. imports & exports)
> 
> This afternoon I found this VERY useful info online that could help anyone suffering  (sorry if it's been posted already)
> ...


Thank you so much for helping out and for posting this awesome summary, I'm sure a lot of members are going to find this very helpful 

Your effort is greatly appreciated

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

@TheLongTwitch you sir are a legend , I have three packages of rather large sums of money in limbo for three month now so hopefully one of those contacts can tell me where they are ....

...give that man a Bells!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/1/15)

Well i sent another email yesterday requesting for local tracking number for all 6 of my zample boxes and today got the same responce . None of my parcels have arrived in sa . hhhmmm .


----------



## Yiannaki (14/1/15)

I can't seem to get any info on my damn Nicoticket package that left the US 4 and a half months ago  

Sigh. This is super frustrating. Feels as if I have tossed away 2.5K , poured gasoline on it and watched it burn!


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/1/15)

Well gonna try one of those other emails tomorrow and see if i get any better luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (14/1/15)

My ems package is still on the way from JHB, I managed to get through to DURMAIL today and was told all they see on their system is the package has been put into a mail bag and marked for durban. However they don't know when JHB will actually send it. My tracking number says in transit from JHB since last week so I just assumed Canoe.


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/1/15)

You did see that saa stopped carrying mail as sapo had not settled thier account . So think donkey cart

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (14/1/15)

I just assumed they are using trucks at this point because its only 600km's and let's face it nobody who's waited 3 months for an EMS package is thinking it's coming by plane from jhb at this point


----------



## TheLongTwitch (14/1/15)

@BumbleBee It's honestly a pleasure and I really just hope that this will help a few guys get their stuff! 

@Daniel I'm happy to help and prey some light is shed on your current predicament!

and @VandaL as I said in the post above; Even if it says that it's on the way, don't trust that! 
Contact JHB international mail center and confirm it arrived in SA, was cleared through customs and what the current prognosis is.
Also...it could well be in Durban already, but nobody bothered to scan it in!

If your tracking reports "In transit" it may well be sitting at JHB still, if not Durban.
If tracking reports "Hub" then you are assured that it is being processed at your local PO.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arthster (14/1/15)

I suddenly have a huge respect for the local vendors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (14/1/15)

If anyone wants to know or have links for some easy tracking,
These are what I use to source shipments:
http://www.packagemapping.com/
https://www.packagetrackr.com/track/usps/
http://www.parcelcheck.org/tracking/SouthAfricanPostOffice/ (change option to USPS)

They provide the most details and can quite easily help.

P.S. From the guys I offered help to and tracked their shipments; All/most items either are still stuck in the US, or left the US with no more info.
This most likely means that things are getting to the international mail hub, but NOT being scanned in or properly processed! 

Or quite possibly have been detained because they are missing appropriate info/documentation to produce the SA customs forms 
USPS needs to be contacted and 100% proof produced that your/any shipment did actually leave USA.
If they can provide that, it means you have to spend a day at the international mail center begging someone to please search for your item
Or you will need to contact Mary, Ben, Shadi or Monica to try get more details.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike43110 (15/1/15)

Well, my metal tank and drip tips have been scanned in at last...

Unfortunately my nautilus mini still hasn't been scanned in!
>_< @TheLongTwitch, think any of those would be able to help me? I am positive that the items are somewhere in the JIMC... Especially seeing as I bought the nautilus mini on the 20th of November and bought liquids a week later with the liquids sitting here with me!

No idea what the sorting order is there...


----------



## johan (15/1/15)

@TheLongTwitch here's another reliable one you can ad to your list: http://www.17track.net/en/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (25/1/15)

Well , both my shipments showns 'Held by customs' at JIMC , does this mean a long trek to Jhb Int ? 
As for my OTHER two parcels that arrived in SA beginning Sept 2014 , nothing nadda zip not even local tracking number 
These are both FT packets with no liquid or batteries or any of that sort .... 

I have tried emailing 'Elvis' and Mary , no response , tried calling as well was on hold for 20 minutes only to be cut off .... last week guess I'll try again on Monday sheesh ...I am at my wits end here ..


----------



## VandaL (25/1/15)

Call Durmail bro, They answer the phone and try to be as helpful as they can. Sometimes they don't answer because it seems each number has one person near that phone. When I went there last week, this number 031 336 3984 goes to directly to the guy at the international dispatch counter which has cubicles for 6 tellers but he's the only one working there.

I emailed mary etc, with no reply. JIMC is a waste of time to try and call. I managed to get my IPV3 last week from keeping in contact with DURMAIL they told me exactly where it was.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Daniel (25/1/15)

@VandaL awesome thx bru! The first two packages is quite a wack of moola so I just hope they are somewhere


----------



## BumbleBee (25/1/15)

I have five parcels incoming, about two weeks ago all five were scanned in at JIMC and all five went "to customs" and "from customs" with two of them being "held by customs" for a few days. I haven't called or emailed anyone, thankfully the parcels are all moving on their own. All are now "in transit" and two of them are 100kms from me already  

Hopefully this is going to be the end of a very very long wait.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (25/1/15)

Daniel said:


> Well , both my shipments showns 'Held by customs' at JIMC , does this mean a long trek to Jhb Int ?
> As for my OTHER two parcels that arrived in SA beginning Sept 2014 , nothing nadda zip not even local tracking number
> These are both FT packets with no liquid or batteries or any of that sort ....
> 
> I have tried emailing 'Elvis' and Mary , no response , tried calling as well was on hold for 20 minutes only to be cut off .... last week guess I'll try again on Monday sheesh ...I am at my wits end here ..


Best bet is to get an email address as that often implies they are waiting for an invoice. Mail it to them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/1/15)

Yay! I collected 2 of my parcels today, the other three should be at my local PO before the end of the week, I'll finally have a 50W device!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (27/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Yay! I collected 2 of my parcels today, the other three should be at my local PO before the end of the week, I'll finally have a 50W device!


So far these two cost me R46.10 each in Vat and Clearance fees and took 62 days to arrive from FT. Can't wait for my Hana to get here


----------



## capetocuba (27/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> So far these two cost me R46.10 each in Vat and Clearance fees and took 62 days to arrive from FT. Can't wait for my Hana to get here


I also had one in this week and another 2 here, seem to be paying on every second one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (3/2/15)

*Post Office expects R1.3bn loss, may shut shop*
2 February 2015 9:19
5

The South African Post Office expects to report a loss of R1.3 billion by the end of its financial year in March.

For this and other reasons auditors expressed doubts, in the company’s 2014-2015 annual report, that it will still be a going concern by the end of the current financial year, Beeld reported today.

The report was handed in to Parliament last week, four months late.

Fruitless and wasteful expenditure amounted to R41 million, and unauthorised expenditure R213.6 million. It lost R5.3 million to fraud relating to the institution’s treasury, and R5.5 million to “commercial crime”.

In the previous financial year it reported a loss of more than R358 million.

On the positive side the Post Office is still solvent, with its total assets at March 31 last year exceeding its liabilities by more than R2.3 billion.

- Sapa

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Fickie (3/2/15)

FWIW.

I recently contacted Fasttech re using a courier for delivery as I am interested in some items for work and using the PO won't do it. They can and will do DHL but had difficulty in activating it on the shipping options. Their suggestion is pay, put on hold, ask for them to quote and process manually. Been toying around with posting this info in a dedicated thread.

At least this way you get your stuff more reliably. I haven't used the service yet as I am nervous, it is work after all but many of their electronics components look usable for my purposes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Achmat89 (4/2/15)

*Local date/time* *Activity* *Location* *Remarks*
1/6/2015 9:08 PM Posting/Collection 510010
1/7/2015 11:44 AM Departure from outward office of exchange GUANGZHOU
1/28/2015 8:06 PM Arrival at inward office of exchange JIMC A
2/4/2015 9:51 AM Arrival at inward office of exchange CAPETOWN A
2/4/2015 9:55 AM Held by customs CAPETOWN A 
2/4/2015 9:57 AM Held by customs CAPETOWN A

This is my 1st time importing something, is this a good or bad thing?
I've highlighted the part in question.

Thanx in advance


----------



## BumbleBee (4/2/15)

Achmat88 said:


> *Local date/time* *Activity* *Location* *Remarks*
> 1/6/2015 9:08 PM Posting/Collection 510010
> 1/7/2015 11:44 AM Departure from outward office of exchange GUANGZHOU
> 1/28/2015 8:06 PM Arrival at inward office of exchange JIMC A
> ...


A few of mine did that too, they moved again after a few days. When they arrived I paid zero duties, just a handling fee and vat. Patience might just save you a few bucks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (4/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> A few of mine did that too, they moved again after a few days. When they arrived I paid zero duties, just a handling fee and vat. Patience might just save you a few bucks




I appreciate the reply bro, i was abit worried for a moment lol
Im hoping for zero duties as well... 
I was under the impression that they're going to detain it and I'm going to have to provide proof of purchase etc.

Thanx for the heads up @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/2/15)

Received my fasttech package yesterday after 88 days! 

Almost didn't believe it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (4/2/15)

*Currently has status of: *Return item from customs Signed For By: JIMC C AIR
TYPE DATE LOCATION
Return item from customs 2015/02/03 12:44:50 JIMC C AIR
Send item to customs 2015/01/22 19:02:10 JIMC C AIR
Receive item at office of exchange 2015/01/15 19:20:29 JIMC A AIR LETTERS/ TRANSFERS
In transit 2015/02/04 11:53 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
From Customs 2015/02/03 12:44 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
To Customs 2015/01/22 07:02 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
Incomming International 2015/01/15 07:20 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB) 

Who is JMC C AIR


----------



## Cat (19/2/15)

PO is back to normal. (Durban.) (Aside from the backlog. Evidently, new incoming is not added to the backlog.) 
My "candle-making supplies" from USA took 3 weeks, 21 days, including 2 days for local PO to deliver the collection slip to me. 
And I got the poly felt filter material that I ordered 3-4 weeks ago.


----------



## Moist (19/2/15)

I'm still waiting for stuff I ordered 5 months ago


----------



## Cat (19/2/15)

yes, that is backlog. I was right, the story that they would clear the backlog in 3-4 weeks was bull. Even 3 months would be optimistic.


----------



## Achmat89 (20/2/15)

So does that mean the things that were shipped to SAPO after the strike would be affected as well??


----------



## capetocuba (20/2/15)

My goods shipped mid December onwards are coming through slowly, but still taking 45 - 60 days.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## capetocuba (20/2/15)

Oh sometimes wish I was a vaper in a first world country. In the UK they pay 2.50 GBP extra for postage, called an ePacket and takes 6 - 7 days from Fasttech to in their hands!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89 (20/2/15)

capetocuba said:


> My goods shipped mid December onwards are coming through slowly, but still taking 45 - 60 days.



Both my packages are in SA after ordering it a month ago, one is in JIM C and the other is being held by customs in CPT for about 2 weeks now. Should i be worried lol?


----------



## capetocuba (20/2/15)

Achmat89 said:


> Both my packages are in SA after ordering it a month ago, one is in JIM C and the other is being held by customs in CPT for about 2 weeks now. Should i be worried lol?


If its being held it means they want an invoice normally. You can call Jacqui on 021-5905728 or email her the invoice on jacqueline.bolton@postoffice.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (20/2/15)

capetocuba said:


> If its being held it means they want an invoice normally. You can call Jacqui on 021-5905728 or email her the invoice on jacqueline.bolton@postoffice.co.za



Super helpful bro.... shot will give a call later to see if i can get it... but wont they tax me messed up once they see the invoice??


----------



## WHeunis (20/2/15)

Achmat89 said:


> Super helpful bro.... shot will give a call later to see if i can get it... but wont they tax me messed up once they see the invoice??



If they dont know the values, they cant tax you at all, and hence will not release the package.
Thus the need for an invoice...


----------



## Achmat89 (20/2/15)

WHeunis said:


> If they dont know the values, they cant tax you at all, and hence will not release the package.
> Thus the need for an invoice...


Ahh i see, I'm a noob when it comes to importing so excuse the silly questions guys.


----------



## capetocuba (20/2/15)

Achmat89 said:


> Super helpful bro.... shot will give a call later to see if i can get it... but wont they tax me messed up once they see the invoice??


If its vape gear and not juice you should be charged R19 processing fee plus VAT.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (20/2/15)

capetocuba said:


> If its vape gear and not juice you should be charged R19 processing fee plus VAT.



Yeah it is vape gear, i actually don't trust ordering juice from China lol


----------



## UnholyMunk (20/2/15)

I'm still waiting for my package that was sent from France in November last year! I managed to get hold of a lady by the name of Heleen Huyser who seems to know what is going on. Her email is heleen.huyser@postoffice.co.za and has been very very helpful in helping me determine what is going on with my package. 

In my instance the package has been marked as "ordinary post" and has not been assigned a tracking number, so they have absolutely no idea where my parcel is  I'm hoping that it'll turn up eventually but I've given up hope seeing it anytime within the next 2 to 3 months, as the backlog at Witpos is "immense" according to Heleen.


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/15)

yup , just got my December Zample Box , still waiting on September , October , November , January ...


----------



## BumbleBee (20/2/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> yup , just got my December Zample Box , still waiting on September , October , November , January ...


ouch, those should be pretty well steeped


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> ouch, those should be pretty well steeped



They are actually very well steeped and are not bad , the one is a pineapple that makes my mouth water when i vape it !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (20/2/15)

My HHV was ruined by taking 10 weeks. So far i know. Unless they made a really bad batch. Gaia that people are saying they like - what a disappointment, it tastes like the smell of shoe polish. The Sludge is also not normal, not nice and clogs wicks like it didn't before. And i bought 200 ml. Very disappointing. And that is NET juice that normally needs to steep at least 4-5 weeks after being mixed.



> Yeah it is vape gear, i actually don't trust ordering juice from China



Dekang and Hanseng have high-tech process control and so on, and employees wearing hygiene gear, better than juice makers that don't have such facilities. And Dekang grows their own tobacco and makes their own Tobacco Absolute, so they have control, more able to maintain consistency.
Other Chinese juice makers, who knows.


----------



## Cat (20/2/15)

Achmat89 said:


> So does that mean the things that were shipped to SAPO after the strike would be affected as well??





capetocuba said:


> My goods shipped mid December onwards are coming through slowly, but still taking 45 - 60 days.



My 2 orders that were shipped about 3.5 weeks ago got to me after 21-22 days. Back to normal. Durban, DURMAiL; i can't say for CT and JHB. But what it means is that new incoming stuff is not being added to the backlog, or there is no backlog of international parcels in Durban. i know that there's still a backlog of domestic letters in Durban, because someone i know has still not got 3 medical insurance statements.


----------



## Achmat89 (23/2/15)

Cat said:


> My HHV was ruined by taking 10 weeks. So far i know. Unless they made a really bad batch. Gaia that people are saying they like - what a disappointment, it tastes like the smell of shoe polish. The Sludge is also not normal, not nice and clogs wicks like it didn't before. And i bought 200 ml. Very disappointing. And that is NET juice that normally needs to steep at least 4-5 weeks after being mixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the Big brands are well and all, but the Chinese are masters at replicating lol
So you never know if you got you real juice or some dish washing liquid lol


----------



## Achmat89 (23/2/15)

Cat said:


> My 2 orders that were shipped about 3.5 weeks ago got to me after 21-22 days. Back to normal. Durban, DURMAiL; i can't say for CT and JHB. But what it means is that new incoming stuff is not being added to the backlog, or there is no backlog of international parcels in Durban. i know that there's still a backlog of domestic letters in Durban, because someone i know has still not got 3 medical insurance statements.



I'm So sad now 
*Local date/time* *Activity* *Location* *Remarks*
1/10/2015 11:05 AM Posting/Collection 523112
1/11/2015 4:29 PM Departure from outward office of exchange GUANGZHOU
2/12/2015 12:37 PM Arrival at inward office of exchange JIMC A
2/15/2015 1:52 AM Departure from inward office of exchange JIMC C
2/19/2015 12:10 PM Unsuccessful delivery ZA62459 Missed Delivery/Attempted delivery today
2/19/2015 12:15 PM Unsuccessful delivery ZA62459 Missed Delivery/Attempted delivery today


What the actual F@$# does that mean? i mailed like 3 contacts provided on this thread, but none of them have replied. Did it last week Wednesday.
My other package is still being held by customs, i have mailed them an invoice for it.
This import/export game required alot of patience Jeez


----------



## capetocuba (23/2/15)

Achmat89 said:


> I'm So sad now
> *Local date/time* *Activity* *Location* *Remarks*
> 1/10/2015 11:05 AM Posting/Collection 523112
> 1/11/2015 4:29 PM Departure from outward office of exchange GUANGZHOU
> ...


It simply means they tried to deliver to the address you supplied and nobody was home ...


----------



## Achmat89 (23/2/15)

capetocuba said:


> It simply means they tried to deliver to the address you supplied and nobody was home ...



From Jozi? Usually It comes to Cape Towns hub before it is released to the Post office.
If this is te case i find it very weird as i used normal postage by mail (no Couriers involved)
Could it mean that the post office it was supposed to go to was closed?


----------



## Achmat89 (23/2/15)

Achmat89 said:


> From Jozi? Usually It comes to Cape Towns hub before it is released to the Post office.
> If this is te case i find it very weird as i used normal postage by mail (no Couriers involved)
> Could it mean that the post office it was supposed to go to was closed?




Like this package of mine for e.g
*Local date/time* *Activity* *Location* *Remarks*
1/6/2015 9:08 PM Posting/Collection 510010
1/7/2015 11:44 AM Departure from outward office of exchange GUANGZHOU
1/28/2015 8:06 PM Arrival at inward office of exchange JIMC A
2/4/2015 9:51 AM Arrival at inward office of exchange CAPETOWN A
2/4/2015 9:55 AM Held by customs CAPETOWN A
2/4/2015 9:57 AM Held by customs CAPETOWN A

It was delivered from Jozis hub to CPTs hub before it is sent out to the post offices, No?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (23/2/15)

I'm not sure where and when. Just the statement "Unsuccessful delivery ZA62459 Missed Delivery/Attempted delivery today" indicates they tried delivery to your address.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba (23/2/15)

Normally yes. I don't know if there is any normality at the Post Office though ...


----------



## Achmat89 (23/2/15)

capetocuba said:


> I'm not sure where and when. Just the statement "Unsuccessful delivery ZA62459 Missed Delivery/Attempted delivery today" indicates they tried delivery to your address.



Is there a way to get them to deliver again? or do i just go to the post office.
Sorry for being lastag bru


----------



## capetocuba (23/2/15)

Achmat89 said:


> Is there a way to get them to deliver again? or do i just go to the post office.
> Sorry for being lastag bru


Call the post office where your mail normally goes to with your tracking number. If it's not out on delivery again, it should be there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (23/2/15)

capetocuba said:


> Call the post office where your mail normally goes to with your tracking number. If it's not out on delivery again, it should be there.


Thanx buddy will give them a call now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moist (23/2/15)

I just phoned them now. They have finally scanned an item that I bought on 25 September! Just 2 more items to go


----------



## johan (4/3/15)

Here we go again 

​

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## rvdwesth (4/3/15)

johan said:


> Here we go again
> 
> View attachment 22454​


Eish!!!


----------



## WHeunis (4/3/15)

johan said:


> Here we go again
> 
> View attachment 22454​



I heard about the certificate of non-resolution somewhere in early Feb - was wondering what would happen...
Now I know!

Yeah, we all have hopes of this crap getting resolved, but there simply is no money in the SAPO coffers anymore to pay anyone with. Thats kinda what happens when too many people try to take (read: steal) their cut of the pie...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (4/3/15)

johan said:


> Here we go again
> 
> View attachment 22454​


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I thought it was safe, used these plebs to ship my jwraps and goose juice. Guess I'll see them in 6 months

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jakey (4/3/15)

VandaL said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I thought it was safe, used these plebs to ship my jwraps and goose juice. Guess I'll see them in 6 months


by the even the jwrap will be steeped


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/3/15)

@VandaL I have the same issue, I trusted sapo again, 3 packages incoming, probably going to get them as Christmas presents...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (4/3/15)

I have 7 incoming ...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FireFly (4/3/15)

SA Gov should sell it off to Private Sector, Put some proper C Level Management Structures in place and middle management and run it like any Private Business and pull it up from the ashes. Could Probably retrench 30% of the employees too for being useless and not needed. That should cause a good ruckus and open some fuggen eyes to the situation. Work or fug off. This is costing South Africa Billions as it is now. Another Bail out Anyone?

My 2c anyway.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## johan (4/3/15)

FireFly said:


> SA Gov should sell it off to Private Sector, Put some proper C Level Management Structures in place and middle management and run it like any Private Business and pull it up from the ashes. Could Probably retrench 30% of the employees too for being useless and not needed. That should cause a good ruckus and open some fuggen eyes to the situation. Work or fug off. This is costing South Africa Billions as it is now. Another Bail out Anyone?
> 
> My 2c anyway.



Agree and the same for SAA (the international average is 9 admin staff per plane, SAA have 80 admin staff per plane ).

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Cat (4/3/15)

Talk to Johnny2Puffs.


----------



## capetocuba (5/3/15)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BumbleBee (5/3/15)

and while we're at it, who would like to contribute to the SAPO strike fund?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/3/15)

BumbleBee said:


> and while we're at it, who would like to contribute to the SAPO strike fund?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22536



F%$K NO! They can all go to hell for all I care! 

Fire them all and hire others who are prepared to work!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (5/3/15)

BumbleBee said:


> and while we're at it, who would like to contribute to the SAPO strike fund?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22536



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! *Mad Cackle Emoticon*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89 (12/3/15)

https://www.facebook.com/werner.leonard.7/posts/10153235425474416



*Werner Leonard added 3 new photos.*
March 10 at 3:42pm · Edited · 


I've just been to the JHB Mail HUB to go look for my parcel I have been waiting for, for 2 months since it arrived in SA.
There was no staff on duty, ok maybe two that wasn't really willing to help and nobody stopped me from walking into the Hub to go look for my parcel myself......this is what I saw when I walked in!!!!!! No wonder no one gets anything! Some people have been waiting since 8AM till 15:00 when I arrived without service. The staff is swearing one another and giving the clients grief telling them they are not going to go look for their parcel! It is absolute mayhem !!!!! I think I might wait another 6 months before getting my parcel... IF YOU ARE THINKING OF USING SA MAIL, STOP AND THINK AGAIN!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jakey (12/3/15)

wish i could see whats in all of those boxes......... should be some awesome stuff. the klepto in me is dying right now.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (12/3/15)

I think I see my Kayfun in one of those boxes. 

In all seriousness, this is an absolute disgrace. I knew it was bad, but this just takes it to a whole new level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (12/3/15)

Jakey said:


> wish i could see whats in all of those boxes......... should be some awesome stuff. the klepto in me is dying right now.



Lmfu yaaaaw there is probably so much vape mail there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (12/3/15)

Achmat89 said:


> Lmfu yaaaaw there is probably so much vape mail there



I can tell you there's a very nice Kayfun 3.1 clone somewhere in between all that mess... So at least we know there's 1 vapemail bag there


----------



## Achmat89 (12/3/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I can tell you there's a very nice Kayfun 3.1 clone somewhere in between all that mess... So at least we know there's 1 vapemail bag there



Lol im sure there are plenty more vape mail in there, group buys and some zampleboxes etc.... vapers dream


----------



## Daniel (16/3/15)

Guess I'm starting the claim story with PayPal


----------



## JW Flynn (16/3/15)

it's an absolute disgrace!!! The people "working" there needs to be put in prison for terrorism, locking down the national post service like they do should be regarded as an act of terrorism, same as stealing power lines... these people are actively degrading SA and should be punished accordingly!! 

Cant believe this is how things have turned out!!

Hopefully there is some light at the end of the striking tunnel... it needs to stop!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (16/3/15)

Did I miss something? Last I read they had postponed striking till the end of April.



> The Labour Court in Johannesburg this morning granted the SA Post Office an interim order to put off the CWU planned industrial action. The interim order declares the certificate on non-resolution which the CCMA granted to CWU invalid. Both parties will return to court on 24 April 2015.
> 
> Until then, any industrial action by employees of the SA Post Office relating to this matter will be an illegal and unprotected strike. The outcome of this court ruling is that the SA Post Office is in full operations and customers can continue to receive all service unobstructed.


----------



## De Shizz (16/3/15)

Achmat89 said:


> IF YOU ARE THINKING OF USING SA MAIL, STOP AND THINK AGAIN!!!!



Oops.


----------



## Daniel (16/3/15)

luckily I could cancel my last FT shipment .....


----------



## toke (20/3/15)

it seems you guys have been thru the same things ive been thru. its now 30 days since my two packages got marked as
HELD by jimC
the last friday the one got updated to in transit?
but nobody seems to know where any of the two packages are?

after countless times phoning every sapo related number i could find (from the office phone haha) i found some lady that gave me local tracking numbers

RI279165049ZA
RI277962460ZA

wich i assume is a good thing??

my question is why if the 2 arrived at the same time did only one seem to get thru customs (30 days later) and the other not
and
when will i receive my vapes!? cry!


----------



## kimbo (20/3/15)

toke said:


> it seems you guys have been thru the same things ive been thru. its now 30 days since my two packages got marked as
> HELD by jimC
> the last friday the one got updated to in transit?
> but nobody seems to know where any of the two packages are?
> ...


My batteries that came from FT went DBN - CPT- Welkom within a week
But the stuff going through JHB just sit there for over a month now


----------



## UnholyMunk (20/3/15)

I'm 4 months and waiting now... I just don't understand how things ordered recently are being shipped through, but the "backlog" just remains.... I've honestly given up hope on all my parcels ever arriving. I've made the relevant claims already, and have stuff coming over with friends when they return home in a few weeks. It seems the only reliable way for you to get stuff is either through freight or through a friend.


----------



## Yiannaki (20/3/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I'm 4 months and waiting now... I just don't understand how things ordered recently are being shipped through, but the "backlog" just remains.... I've honestly given up hope on all my parcels ever arriving. I've made the relevant claims already, and have stuff coming over with friends when they return home in a few weeks. It seems the only reliable way for you to get stuff is either through freight or through a friend.



I only received my Nicokticket order that left the US 28th August about 3 weeks ago man. i feel your pain!


----------



## De Shizz (21/3/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I just don't understand how things ordered recently are being shipped through, but the "backlog" just remains



That's exactly SAPO's plan. After the strike ended last year they gave priority to incoming mail and tried to bring on extra workers and overtime workers to clear the backlog (so the incoming mail doesn't get added to the backlog). It worked for a while until the workers got sick of working overtime to clear the backlog and basically refused. Thus, the backlog remains as a hangover from last year's strike.

I'm hoping my package gets here relatively quickly and painlessly since it only left for JIMC a few days ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/3/15)

Was at jimc at the airport for 2 hours today, counters are empty, they go to look for a parcel apparently and never return! I just saw them for about a minute behind the counter!! One guy said that this was his 3rd day there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## De Shizz (25/3/15)

Also saw the branch manager of my local PO today - Apparently my package hasn't made landfall yet, despite shipping out on the 17th. How will I know when it gets here so I can get the local tracking number?

Luckily mine had a few more staff than @Snape of Vape


----------



## WHeunis (1/4/15)

*SAA halts SA Post Office's global service*
http://www.fin24.com/Tech/Companies/SAA-halts-SA-Post-Offices-global-service-20150401



> South African Airways (SAA) this week suspended its contract with the South African Post Office (Sapo) due to unpaid bills.




Not sure if April's Fools, but it sounds about right...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis (3/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> *SAA halts SA Post Office's global service*
> http://www.fin24.com/Tech/Companies/SAA-halts-SA-Post-Offices-global-service-20150401
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry folks. bad news: It wasnt an April Fools joke... SAPO really had their account suspended with SAA.

Bottomline: SAA will no longer carry ANY items in or out of the country marked to AND from SAPO.
*DO NOT USE SAPO FOR ANY INTERNATIONAL ORDERS AS THEY PROBABLY WILL NOT EVER ARRIVE.*


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> Sorry folks. bad news: It wasnt an April Fools joke... SAPO really had their account suspended with SAA.
> 
> Bottomline: SAA will no longer carry ANY items in or out of the country marked to AND from SAPO.
> *DO NOT USE SAPO FOR ANY INTERNATIONAL ORDERS AS THEY PROBABLY WILL NOT EVER ARRIVE.*


Errrr. I think thats only nationally and international out going. If you order from overseas they will deliver it to SAPO customs port so either JHB or DBN from there the SAPO use SAA. So not a massive train smash just a bit of a longer wait as they will have to Rail or Road Freight it the major city closest to the PO its adressed to.


----------



## WHeunis (3/4/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Errrr. I think thats only nationally and international out going. If you order from overseas they will deliver it to SAPO customs port so either JHB or DBN from there the SAPO use SAA. So not a massive train smash just a bit of a longer wait as they will have to Rail or Road Freight it the major city closest to the PO its adressed to.



Better safe than sorry, as I understand it most of our incoming airmail from overseas is carried by SAA if it's carried by plane.
To quote the article in question:
_Both parties confirmed that SAA ceased carrying mail *to and from* overseas postal services because of Sapo’s failure to pay for the service._​


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> Better safe than sorry, as I understand it most of our incoming airmail from overseas is carried by SAA if it's carried by plane.
> To quote the article in question:
> _Both parties confirmed that SAA ceased carrying mail *to and from* overseas postal services because of Sapo’s failure to pay for the service._​


Thats not how I've experienced the workings of SAPO but anyway SAA has been paid and we revert to status quo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

